# Okay, talk to me 2.



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello :]]

Let's chat.

Everybody start talking. hahaha.

I don't know what to write!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm on call until 5pm and I'm counting the minutes then I'm off til Tuesday. Yay.....


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Yay





i'm offf school until tuesday! haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

The California State Fair is going on....I wanna go. I wanna eat cotton candy and ride spinning rides til I vom.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

I wish I was still in school...............NOT. Well not high school. Hated High School, but loved college.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

ohh yay that sounds fun.

You should go! I'd be saweeet.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The California State Fair is going on....I wanna go. I wanna eat cotton candy and ride spinning rides til I vom. well now that sounds appetizing.......Our fairs suck here.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I was still in school...............NOT. Well not high school. Hated High School, but loved college. Awww, why'd you hate highschool? That's what im in right now.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

It interfered with my social life.......





seriously, I just hated studying waaayyyyy back then. I loved college though. I was ready for college when I started. I was 26 when I had my first college class.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha.

Oh, i hate to study. Which this talks reminds me i have homework.

but i think im going to make a salad instead. haha.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It interfered with my social life.......




seriously, I just hated studying waaayyyyy back then. I loved college though. I was ready for college when I started. I was 26 when I had my first college class.

How many times can you say college in 1 post?????


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

I wanna go back to school. I really loved it. I think I will go to esthetician school next year.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay



i'm offf school until tuesday! haha.

Same here! I will go back to school on tuesday and my motivation for studies is zero right now.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Hahaha.

What's esthetician school?

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same here! I will go back to school on tuesday and my motivation for studies is zero right now. Same!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Esthetician School is were you learn about skin. I will learn about facials, waxing, dermabrasion etc.... I don't want to do facials, just wax. I do it already , but I need my license.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Esthetician School is were you learn about skin. I will learn about facials, waxing, dermabrasion etc.... I don't want to do facials, just wax. I do it already , but I need my license. Oh, that will be pretty cool.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 2, 2007)

College was so much better for me than high school. I am still kind of part of my college crowd even if I've graduated. A lot of my friends are a year or two behind me.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 2, 2007)

For me college is way better to high school. Im currently attending the local college and like it much better.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

I prefer this thread - so I'll write in this thread only.



Loyal to the game. Haha.

I wanna go to cosmetology school so I can do freelance on the side besides doing Hygeintist.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Awhile ago highschool was gunna be the best time of my life &amp; now it sounds like college is gunna be. haha.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer this thread - so I'll write in this thread only.



Loyal to the game. Haha.
I wanna go to cosmetology school so I can do freelance on the side besides doing Hygeintist.

Haha nice celly.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

Highschool &gt; College.

Simply because you got to see your friends daily oppose to have to pencil them in around your schedule.

Dude, why are name colors being changed? I can't take no more pink. Haha.

There's like 3 different pinks on now and I can't tell who is MOD and who isn't...


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

ohh, i see.

Yeah i hate the name change stuff simply cause... mine didn't even change...


----------



## Andi (Sep 2, 2007)

Who has another month of summer break...MEEEE lol.

But itÂ´s gonna be a boring last month cause summer is over here in Austria, I already need to wear a coat during the day, it sucks!

I might be going to Italy for the weekend though, itÂ´s only a 2 hour drive to the beach, so hopefully I can catch some sun before the neverending fall/winter period starts. Yuck!

Oh and yay for college. I hated high school, because I had to deal with so many subjects I hated (can we say Physics???), and now I only study stuff IÂ´m interested in. Well also stuff IÂ´m not interested in, but itÂ´s all better now. And I got to move into my own apartment and IÂ´m loving it.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Ugh, I wanna go to Italy.


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I wanna go to Italy.



IÂ´ll take pisc if I go. Italian men are hot. Usually short, and borderline aggressive/annoying when it comes to their pickup tackticks...but still hot


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

blahhh


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif blahhh



Blahhh Part II lolGuess who has to go on a 4 1/2 hour train ride in an hour, just to get to the biggest city in Austria which I call my lovely home. Meee.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IÂ´ll take pisc if I go. Italian men are hot. Usually short, and borderline aggressive/annoying when it comes to their pickup tackticks...but still hot



Yay. Pictures! Please do, so I can dream some more of going there one day.
Italian men.... mmmm.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

blahblahhh.

Talk to me, I talk back

Let's talk money, I talk that

Crunk juice bombs, Oakley shades

Shawty got class, oh behave

Let's get gone, walk it out (now walk it out)

Just like that, that's what I'm talkin 'bout.


----------



## Lia (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to travel to italy with Andi, so she can attract the hot guys and i'll only stare, LOL

I'm downloading a bunch of belly dancing songs so i can practice - i have troubles on moving my hands, my legs and my hips at the same time, LOL


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 3, 2007)

i had a great day


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

It's 7 am and I still have not slept.

I put my alarm clock for 9 am.

I'm beyond mental...

...and mosquitos keep biting me. :


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 3, 2007)

Andi, no fair rubbing in the summer break part. I start substitute teaching tomorrow. Geez, me in front of a classroom--that is scary.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 3, 2007)

Mornin everyone and Happy Labor Day. What's everybody doin today? Me.....probably going over to my best friends and hangin out with her. We need a girl talk day.....


----------



## ticki (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif blahblahhh.
Talk to me, I talk back

Let's talk money, I talk that

Crunk juice bombs, Oakley shades

Shawty got class, oh behave

Let's get gone, walk it out (now walk it out)

Just like that, that's what I'm talkin 'bout.

we gone have funyou gone see

on that patron

you should get like me

imma buy you a drink

imma take you home with me

i got money in the bank

shawty what you think 'bout that

find me in the grey cadillac


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!!!

i'm just planning on relaxing today, maybe heading over to the pool with my hubby.

Yesterday was a big mess, my sister's dog went missing the night before, and I made flyers and plastered them all over the neighborhood in the morning. We got him back last night - WOOHOO!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we gone have funyou gone see

on that patron

you should get like me

imma buy you a drink

imma take you home with me

i got money in the bank

shawty what you think 'bout that

find me in the grey cadillac

Won't You Meet Me At The BarRespect Big Pimping

Tell Me How You Feel

Mama Tell Me What You Sipping?


----------



## KellyB (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Won't You Meet Me At The BarRespect Big Pimping

Tell Me How You Feel

Mama Tell Me What You Sipping?


Ok it's official............I'm old.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

haha awww. it's a song.


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm downloading a bunch of belly dancing songs so i can practice - i have troubles on moving my hands, my legs and my hips at the same time, LOL ohh cool. I want to learn how to bellydance, you know that way you move your hips and make your belly go in and out.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 3, 2007)

i freakin love being in canada..spent the last 2 nights at my bfs


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

i freakin love being in canada..spent the last 2 nights at my bfs


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ..spent the last 2 nights at my bfs ...aaaaand?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

... hm...


----------



## KellyB (Sep 3, 2007)

It was crappy cloudy here all day. I went to my best friends though and we talked and laughed and just spent a great afternoon together.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm pooped. I was cleaning, dusting, vaccuming the basement today .Throwing out old stuff etc. I'm not done yet.


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

I had the worst nightmare when I feel asleep on the 4 1/2 hour train ride to Vienna.

I was pregnant with someone elseÂ´s baby in my dream, but my fiancÃ© thought it was funny. I was only 4 weeks pregnant but I was already huge like IÂ´d be giving birth to triplets. I went to a gynaecology class, which was held by my gynaecologst. I begged him to perform an abortion on me, but my mom was there and said no.

Then I found myself sitting in a bus on the way to a hospital, not being able to move because I was so huge. People tried to help me get up but they didnÂ´t succeed. Sooo freaky!

Ugh, I bet that dream happened because I posted that pic in the fashion forum where I look pregnant LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Mindy loves leaving us in suspense.

Oooo Andi. Or maybe it's a sign from someone near you who might be preggars?


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy loves leaving us in suspense.
Oooo Andi. Or maybe it's a sign from someone near you who might be preggars?

Hm nope, nobody around me is having sex...thatÂ´s what I tell myself to feel better LMAO
Exactly, Mindy comes on here and throws a statement like that out there and just goes offline. Ahh the suspence is killing me!!!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ohh cool. I want to learn how to bellydance, you know that way you move your hips and make your belly go in and out. Ahh it's really good and fun fun - i learnt that some movements of the belly happen because you're moving your hips




Today i bought a lot of stuff - a new shampoo, conditioner and a cream because everytime i use a silicone based stuff i end with pimples on my head that i pick until turn into a scab... A bit of babassu oil, in order to make soap, and a tablet of cocoa butter to my younger sister...

Discovered that:

- I love bargains when it comes to shampoo

- Green clay is cheap - 1kg costs 6 reais.

- The cocoa butter has a reasonable price - 19 g for 1 real - means that i can buy almost 100g with 5 reais.

But i'm babbling


----------



## MindySue (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL i didnt really have anything else to say, well, i wouldnt say here anyway ,i just love being able to spend time with him


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

It's gotta be pretty freaking sweet to go from seeing him as little as you did to living so close.



pretty sweet deal you got there mindy.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

AND he got moolah.

She's set for life, son


----------



## MindySue (Sep 3, 2007)

haha. and he's a freakin good kisser..

dot dot dot


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

... hahaha. i think celly will say what i wanted to.

that's good mindy, very healthy for the relationship! haha.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, this girl got some booty.

You can tell by the way she types. Haha


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha. and he's a freakin good kisser..
dot dot dot





You get on over to the adult forum as soon as you can type coherent sentences, k?


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




You get on over to the adult forum as soon as you can type coherent sentences, k?





Yes, obey to the mod power!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 3, 2007)

lucky girl mindy! but seriously im really happy that you get to see him all the time now!!

and im so damnn boreddd


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

i hate science so damn badly.

seriously, it makes me mad.

i've been doing the same freaking paper for the past like 2 hrs.

chapter 1 outine.

THEORIES.

AND BNLAHBLAUFDHJKFJKSD.

okay, venting.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

I made a new thread in the Adult section. Oh yes.

My tummy hurts like woah. I should get ready to head out to the movies...


----------



## MindySue (Sep 3, 2007)

loll you guys..i love you


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, so...stupid question.....how do I post?????


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

I came to the conclusion awhile ago once i make 6,000posts.

i plan on leaving mut for awhile.. a long awhile.

to go have a freaking life... haha.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 3, 2007)

How do you start a post? I can't for the life of me figure it out! lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I came to the conclusion awhile ago once i make 6,000posts.i plan on leaving mut for awhile.. a long awhile.

to go have a freaking life... haha.

Haha. NooooOoo...
I prolly won't be as active once I start work. Only reason why I was on so much was to talk to my now ex.

I'm commiting myself to the gym - once the moolah starts flowing in.

But Jess, enjoy High School. Trust me, do all those activities and school functions. I had fun doing them.

MacMania - do you want to reply a post or make your own thread?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. NooooOoo...
I prolly won't be as active once I start work. Only reason why I was on so much was to talk to my now ex.

I'm commiting myself to the gym - once the moolah starts flowing in.

But Jess, enjoy High School. Trust me, do all those activities and school functions. I had fun doing them.

MacMania - do you want to reply a post or make your own thread?

Aww, when do you start work?That's good the gym part that is cause next week after school im starting to go to the ymca ..a mini gym for teens!..haha.

Thanks, Celly.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 3, 2007)

i have to poo but theres like 20 people here right now hanging out..(not my friends) so i feel uncomfortable to...and im def not doing it at my boyfriends..even weirder.

what do i dooo..haha.

damnit. this is alittle open too, oh well.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. NooooOoo...
I prolly won't be as active once I start work. Only reason why I was on so much was to talk to my now ex.

I'm commiting myself to the gym - once the moolah starts flowing in.

But Jess, enjoy High School. Trust me, do all those activities and school functions. I had fun doing them.

MacMania - do you want to reply a post or make your own thread?

I'd like to make my own. A photo shop tutorial. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Sep 3, 2007)

Go to the forum you want it in and click new thread.

I'm sitting in my new room at college for my second year




Classes start tomorrow, I hope they're not too hard!

Mindy, isn't it nice to be out of the house and be able to stay at your boyfriends whenever you want?! I loved that when I started college.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 4, 2007)

hey everyone... I feel a little gloomy at the moment



not sure why..

but, on the other hand it's my mum's birthday today


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Woop Jess. The YMCA people would come to my work and help us out a few years ago. They were nice folks.

I start work tomorrow. I can't wait to get money flowing in again.

Mindy, I suggest the boyfriend's house becasue it's more private. And just bring with you a mini perfume or something to erase the aroma. Haha. Just do a power shit (pushing out fast) so it seems like your just peeing. LMAO. Sigh*


----------



## Solimar (Sep 4, 2007)

I am thinking:

Celly has a cute sig.

I am so exhausted.

I am burning my mouth.

Oh, and I had a kick ass weekend -- I got engaged &lt;33


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 4, 2007)

I start work tomorrow too--7th graders. Talk about starting with the deep end.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I start work tomorrow too--7th graders. Talk about starting with the deep end. Ohhh 7th graders?? good luck with that.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Labor Day Weekend blows...

...guess I'm off to do my DTB makeup.

Thanks Solimar congrats on the engagement.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 4, 2007)

CELLY!! Go do your make-up and enter....I just killed about an hour's time doing my own make-up and another hour and a half straightening my hair right after my shower.....lmao


----------



## Maysie (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just do a power shit (pushing out fast) so it seems like your just peeing. LMAO. Sigh* LMAO! I have never heard the term "power shit" thats awesome!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CELLY!! Go do your make-up and enter....I just killed about an hour's time doing my own make-up and another hour and a half straightening my hair right after my shower.....lmao I'm taking pictures now as we speak.
But my camera died half-way so I'm waiting till it charges up again to take more. I wasnt satisfied with my hair so I'm taking this break to straighten/curl it some more. Haha.

I spent about an hour on my makeup because I have fake nails on and it was difficult putting on the false lashes with them. Haha. Oh, the fun-ness to be a girl


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey everyone





I've been fairly absent from MUT the last few weeks. I am pretty much a workaholic these days. I have been working my normal 4 days..and have been on call the other 3 of the week because Narda the other beauty therapist quit, so I pretty much working non stop til we get another therapist at work. I am exhausted, it's almost 10:30 pm now, I'm gonna go sleepy byes.. hopefully I'll be able to get on here more soon! I miss you all


----------



## MindySue (Sep 4, 2007)

my first day of college starts in 40 minutes. i was supposed to go with my roomate but she isnt back yet..i hope she shows up so we can go together, we are taking all the same classes..would be easier and less scary to find them with her. im soo nervous!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

thats great


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2007)

ehh, never seen that thread before. so we don't use the other anymore ? (sorry, i feel kind of dumb for asking the question).

anyway, another day of work done, three more and i'm out !! i'm so gonna sleep friday night. i plan on spending the rest of the weekend logged on muT




.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my first day of college starts in 40 minutes. i was supposed to go with my roomate but she isnt back yet..i hope she shows up so we can go together, we are taking all the same classes..would be easier and less scary to find them with her. im soo nervous! yaya !! i'm excited for you !! please tell us how it was !


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

the first thread been closed

and tylers too


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2007)

ah, ok !

i have a cold. please, i don't wanna be sick yet, it's only september. i think i'd better load up my closet of tissues, cough sirups and paracetamol.

change of plans : my parents aren't going to my uncle, they pick me up friday night, we go to their new house for the weekend. cool


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

super cool

i have a date tomarrow with a guy that i allready met twice

he starte to talk about sex but i told him that i want to go slow

he talk in hints

that why i have another day 2 days from now with another guy ;p


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2007)

Have fun on the date, Michal!

Hmpf, me not going to Italy anymore





My bro doesnÂ´t wanna go with me and his friends cause heÂ´d rather take a bunch of chicks, and he doesntÂ´really have many female friends he could ask to go with us. And my mom doesnÂ´t wanna go cause sheÂ´s even lazier than I am.

So here comes another boring, rainy weekend in cold Austria. I guess I will just get drunk then


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2007)

lol !

well, like my mother says : a guy is like a pair of shoes : you try before you buy !

(lol, for the record, she married her first love



).


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have fun on the date, Michal!
Hmpf, me not going to Italy anymore





My bro doesnÂ´t wanna go with me and his friends cause heÂ´d rather take a bunch of chicks, and he doesntÂ´really have many female friends he could ask to go with us. And my mom doesnÂ´t wanna go cause sheÂ´s even lazier than I am.

So here comes another boring, rainy weekend in cold Austria. I guess I will just get drunk then

your avater is amazing

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol !well, like my mother says : a guy is like a pair of shoes : you try before you buy !

(lol, for the record, she married her first love



).

that so romantic!
he asked me to come to his home at the thired date but i said no

not after ill be sur where we are and what are we

i want to see how much he will wait for me


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2007)

good ! if he's really serious, he'll understand.

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have fun on the date, Michal!
Hmpf, me not going to Italy anymore





My bro doesnÂ´t wanna go with me and his friends cause heÂ´d rather take a bunch of chicks, and he doesntÂ´really have many female friends he could ask to go with us. And my mom doesnÂ´t wanna go cause sheÂ´s even lazier than I am.

So here comes another boring, rainy weekend in cold Austria. I guess I will just get drunk then




knowing myself i'd lie on the sofa the whole weekend watching dvds and eating junk food.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good ! if he's really serious, he'll understand.





knowing myself i'd lie on the sofa the whole weekend watching dvds and eating junk food.

haha

you can always read or go out with friends


----------



## KellyB (Sep 4, 2007)

Good Lord..............90 posts already. Yall have been busy here.


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



knowing myself i'd lie on the sofa the whole weekend watching dvds and eating junk food. IÂ´ll probably do the same unless some party comes up, which I hope. I really need to get out of the house


----------



## daer0n (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck Mindy! *hugs*

hope to hear back about how things went with your first day of school!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 5, 2007)

i wonder if this thread can be bigger than the first one


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure it can.........I can type random things like I'm sitting on the couch with my notebook doing a little multitasking........computer, listening to messages on my work cell phone, and drinking coffee all at the same time but I'm heading to work for the day soon......aarrrr


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Michal have fun on your dates and Mindy good luck with the first day of college. I'll be subbing again today. I hope it goes as well as yesterday did.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2007)

waiting for my order (Lily lolo, Fyrinnae, and some coconut oil ).

gotta do the laundry, clean the apartment, sell my brother's math book at our old highschool, help a friend tomorrow to register on our uni's website.

i'm also debating if i do a job monday night, it's a night work so usually you're more paid, and it ends at 5AM. depending where it is, i could well catch the first underground. but is it worth for like what, 5 hours of work? and knowing i only have one week of holidays before i go back to uni.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have fun on the date, Michal!
Hmpf, me not going to Italy anymore





My bro doesnÂ´t wanna go with me and his friends cause heÂ´d rather take a bunch of chicks, and he doesntÂ´really have many female friends he could ask to go with us. And my mom doesnÂ´t wanna go cause sheÂ´s even lazier than I am.

So here comes another boring, rainy weekend in cold Austria. I guess I will just get drunk then

Bah. I was hoping to see nice new pictures from the trip.How can they not want to go to Italy? Take advantage of your location, people! If I where there Andi... I'd go with you.





Italian men... freaking woot.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 5, 2007)

i loveeeeeeee your sigi

its 9 and i waiting for my guy to come and pick me up

honstley i began to be tired

ahhaha its our thired date so i can call him my guy





for now anyway


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2007)

two minutes ago i was warm and now i'm cold




my cat wants food but she already got it (cats have the memory of a fish !).

arg i so need to clean up my room. and the apartment.


----------



## Andi (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bah. I was hoping to see nice new pictures from the trip.How can they not want to go to Italy? Take advantage of your location, people! If I where there Andi... I'd go with you.





Italian men... freaking woot.

whatÂ´s crazy is that I live 30min away from the border and yet we rarely go to Italy. I guess if itÂ´s so available itÂ´s not that exciting. Plus, we have Italians coming up here a lot anyway.
Well itÂ´s my brother who doesnÂ´t wanna go because itÂ´d be a sausagefest. HeÂ´d rather go with a bunch of hot girls, and his sister lol.

IÂ´d take ya to Italy Celly, you would fit right in with your dark hair, youÂ´d easily pass as a local


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 5, 2007)

i return from my date

it was very romantic while we kissed he grab a flower from a bush and gave it to me

sooooooooooo sweet


----------



## Shelley (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i return from my dateit was very romantic while we kissed he grab a flower from a bush and gave it to me

sooooooooooo sweet

Awwww... that is so sweet Michal. Sounds like you had a great time!



Are you going out again with him soon?
I bought a pair of running shoes today on sale.





Next week I have to see my family doctor to have blood work, EKG test etc because the hospital and surgeon needs to know my health before they schedule a surgery date. Plus I have to sign a consent form and fill out some other forms. Loads of paper work, lol. I will be under general anesthetic.


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 6, 2007)

awww how sweet!

I'm glad you had an awesome date Michal!

I'm in a crappy mood today. I was tired from school to begin with, then got into a stupid argument with my hubby on the way home. grr...


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatÂ´s crazy is that I live 30min away from the border and yet we rarely go to Italy. I guess if itÂ´s so available itÂ´s not that exciting. Plus, we have Italians coming up here a lot anyway.
Well itÂ´s my brother who doesnÂ´t wanna go because itÂ´d be a sausagefest. HeÂ´d rather go with a bunch of hot girls, and his sister lol.

IÂ´d take ya to Italy Celly, you would fit right in with your dark hair, youÂ´d easily pass as a local

Lmao. Yeah, I wouldnt want to go if it were a titi-fest or something.30 mins away? Ughh you Europeans... I swear, lucky.

I've been all over california so it's not that exciting... but I wouldnt mind traveling to the next states if they werent so boring. Haha. Italy next door would be awesome.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh congrats Michal. That's sweet. He's a lucky guy


----------



## KellyB (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so tired. I have not had a decent nights sleep in days. I keep waiting for the family to call me about the patient I wrote about in my blog, so I can't fully relax.

I'm going gambling this weekend though. Heading to South Florida to the Hard Rock Casino. It's my birthday present to myself. Me and a few other people are going. I love throwing away money in the slots.........


----------



## DizzyCow (Sep 6, 2007)

my dads buying me a car

im getting my beautician diploma

buying wedding rings soon

have to go to a wedding on saturday and another on sunday

was my fiance's b-day yesterday and my mothers is in a few weeks

another wedding to go to in a few weeks


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 6, 2007)

you all so sweet

well we will meet again for sure





i want to go and see his house im corious how it look like


----------



## MindySue (Sep 6, 2007)

i wish i had more bagel chips

miss talking to jess..and kat hasnt been on lately..or is it just that i havent been on?

..and havent talked to tyler in like two months.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 6, 2007)

i love highschool



seriously.

omg, guys like WOW!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 6, 2007)

nicee

college is kinda nice..i have good hours. except today i had a 10-11 and then a 12-3 and a 5-8! omg..its accounting. i have to do accounting at night for 3 hours! kill me!

but tomarrow i have an 8-11 and im done for the day!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that's good mindy.






did i mention boys??? haha.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 6, 2007)

lol.

all the boys here are annoying drunks.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 6, 2007)

ah well you got a boyfriend.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish i had more bagel chips
miss talking to jess..and kat hasnt been on lately..or is it just that i havent been on?

..and havent talked to tyler in like two months.

Thanks, I miss you too.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 7, 2007)

so annoying, I want to do an assignment for uni, but te assignment isnt anywhere online! and it's not in my folder of work so I have no idea what Im supposed to be doing.

Soooo glad I'm graduating in like a year. Grump


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish i had more bagel chips
miss talking to jess..and kat hasnt been on lately..or is it just that i havent been on?

..and havent talked to tyler in like two months.

kat dont have internet anymore

i missed her too

i see jess sometimes around

and tyler is here like once a week

at least you got your bf with you

im goin' to see mine later today ...................

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol.
all the boys here are annoying drunks.

well you are in canada that what they do


----------



## ucf1484 (Sep 7, 2007)

I always said that if I didnt get into doctorate school for psych I would go to beauty school. I have a friend who went while she was in high school, so by the time she graduated she startes working at the salon right away.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish I thought of doing that.. I feel like everyone has been working full time for years and years, whereas I've never had a full time job in my life. Stupid uni!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 8, 2007)

Argh. Talk about school makes me want to gag. I hate school so much.

Even if I love the course I'm taking - it still makes me groan attending it. Bleh.


----------



## DizzyCow (Sep 8, 2007)

whoever invented driving is an IDIOT and i hate him. and i hate driving


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2007)

haha, my sister didn't check her fuel guage so we ran out of fuel on the way home. Shame factor: 10/10. Had to call my dad and get a lift home..


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, summer was great but now I'm tired of the heat. 7:30 in the morning and still 73F, I'm ready for Fall.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 8, 2007)

I Was At My Bf House Yestrday


----------



## MindySue (Sep 8, 2007)

theres a new sims out. i want it.


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the sims.

I like roller coaster tycoon


----------



## Shelley (Sep 8, 2007)

Yuck! I drank Minhas beer last night. It probably didn't help that the beer was not cold. I prefer Molson or Labatts.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 8, 2007)

the sims owns.


----------



## Andi (Sep 9, 2007)

IÂ´m very old fashioned when it comes to Computer games. All I play is Age Of Empires III. I canÂ´t play against my brother though cause he beats me every single time and it almost makes me cry lol.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2007)

lol andi. i took my old game boy and my tetris with me for the weekend. no shame.

i went to visit my parents' house, it's really nice, i like how it was built, and there's a lot of light in the rooms, for once i plucked my eyebrows without missing any hair in the bathroom (the shower is awesome!).

except we just noticed stuff that make it taste bitter.

the last owner worked like an amateur. doesn't even know how to put on parquet floor correctly in a bedroom(come on, it's so easy, even i who knows nothing of DIY stuff i know how to do it), cut it roughly, same for the paving in the corridor, and the thing in the doorway hiding the space between the paving and the parquet isn't glued on the ground so i nearly fell each time i walked on it last night.

there's an electric gate and light outside, but all the gardening work has to be done. the hedge has been planted too close to the neighbour, so we have to fix it.

and the septic tank.... suffice to say we only notice something when the wind blows northwards. considering the house is 2 years old, my dad is really pissed.


----------



## Lia (Sep 9, 2007)

Eek.

I'm watching Monsters Inc. - it's such a cute movie! And downloading belly dance songs

Ah, great news - both my bd teacher and bf said that i'm thinner


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2007)

nice ! my dad and mom said it was really noticeable i lost some weight






i'm concerned about my little brother. he went 15 days on holidays with his gf's parents and sister. the problem is my brother and his gf have always, _always_, to be with them. the mom is a control freak, the dad just nods(the kind of guy i hate GRRR), and she yells at her daughter (especially when my brother's not around) and even at my brother sometimes. they're both sweet kids, but i know my brother. he has a good level of patience and courage, but when the glass will be full, he'll make no prisoner. i think he and his gf will not have a lot of relationships in the future with her parents.

they were so happy to go on holidays and it has turned into a nightmare



my parents and i are thinking about something to cheer them up. they're back next saturday night, i think we'll invite his gf for lunch sunday, poor girl, she really doesn't deserve all this.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm probably the only guy on the planet who finds it incredibly sexy when girls talk about computer games and fantasy football


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eek.
I'm watching Monsters Inc. - it's such a cute movie! And downloading belly dance songs

Ah, great news - both my bd teacher and bf said that i'm thinner

yeah




im so affriad im dating this guy for a week and a half now

we met 3 or 4 times

and today when we talked on the pone i almost told him that i love him

that scary

i really want to be with him all the time

i dont know if i do love him i need some time to know for sure

but im affriad that i do tell him that i love him by accident


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm probably the only guy on the planet who finds it incredibly sexy when girls talk about computer games and fantasy football



lol !


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm probably the only guy on the planet who finds it incredibly sexy when girls talk about computer games and fantasy football







i used to be addicted to diablo

i used to play so much that i dreamd with maps


----------



## Lia (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah




im so affriad im dating this guy for a week and a half now

we met 3 or 4 times

and today when we talked on the pone i almost told him that i love him

that scary

i really want to be with him all the time

i dont know if i do love him i need some time to know for sure

but im affriad that i do tell him that i love him by accident

Remember, baby steps. Take it slow and it'll go far


----------



## Lia (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like GTA Vice City, but i could never finish the challenge where i had to drop flyers around the town


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 9, 2007)

Today is the Sea Food festival and I didn't go






Bah. Oh well, I'm broke anyways...

And why do little girls talk shit and then write in their myspace saying, "I hate girls who run their mouth. Keep my name out your mouth. You must love me if you're writing about me blah blah blah"

But then go on making a fake myspace to try to add you.

Make pictures of stupid things and say it's you with your initials on it.

Change their names and headlines to target you.

Start telling other people not to like you.

Goes driving around night trying to find your house and egging it or prank calling your phone number.

You know why? Because they're obsessed with ya and hate to admit they have no life.

Argh. This is why I rarely make friends with people 2 years younger than me. They bring too much damn drama for NOTHING. I'm not even friends with them... they're so dumb. I don't even know their first names and now they know my whole life. Bleh. I must be that freaking cool for nobodies to know me.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today is the Sea Food festival and I didn't go




Bah. Oh well, I'm broke anyways...

And why do little girls talk shit and then write in their myspace saying, "I hate girls who run their mouth. Keep my name out your mouth. You must love me if you're writing about me blah blah blah"

But then go on making a fake myspace to try to add you.

Make pictures of stupid things and say it's you with your initials on it.

Change their names and headlines to target you.

Start telling other people not to like you.

Goes driving around night trying to find your house and egging it or prank calling your phone number.

You know why? Because they're obsessed with ya and hate to admit they have no life.

Argh. This is why I rarely make friends with people 2 years younger than me. They bring too much damn drama for NOTHING. I'm not even friends with them... they're so dumb. I don't even know their first names and now they know my whole life. Bleh. I must be that freaking cool for nobodies to know me.

Oh what a bunch of losers! Can you report them to MySpace?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I should... meh. I'm done with them.

Anyway, I want my mother to come give me my fish and chips already from the festival.

Her baby is starving here! Omph*

They raised the entrance tickets from $4 bucks to $7 this year. Robbery.


----------



## Lia (Sep 9, 2007)

Absurd.

I feel sad, no one likes me on the forum...

Just joking really





I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy ! Today i spent the afternoon blabbering with my friends and bruno finally managed to talk to his mom and she said OK for me and young sis to go to his house....

YAAAY!












:march mellow:















:redd ance:












:shee p:


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2007)

lol Lia you're cute.

Celly stop talking about fish and chips! you're making me hungry! far out man, I hate being on a diet. It's only the first day and Im so freaking hungry I could eat a cow. But, i'd prefer to be hungry than for people to throw buckets of water over me the beach, and be all "QUICK! get this whale into the shallows!"

so diet it is. Sigh


----------



## Ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL at the whale comment, even though I definitely don't think you need a diet.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, Rosie jeez... you aint even fat. Good luck on that, tho.

My friend came to pick me up for work today and had to retouch her makeup so she asked to use mines, she goes "what the hell, cellliiaaaa. what kind of makeup collection is thiiiiiiis?". Haha. I threw out a whole bunch of stuff and now I'm starting over with higher end brands. I'm thinking of selling my NYX shades to and replace them with MAC shades.

BAH... she's really making me want to go out and spend money on makeup. I'm being a good girl and try not making that a habit. But I'm thinking of compromising... every pay check I will only get 2 things from MAC. Hehe...

I have this list on my Sidekick's notepad - listing of every shade I like/come across with and noting them down until my next spree. oooo.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not have a collection of both high and low end?


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

this sounds like junior high type stuff


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not have a collection of both high and low end?



Quality. I do get everything else from Rite Aid tho...
How you liking the Revlon TM?

...Manders converted you too, huh? Haha.

What sounds like JR high stuff?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it a lot! It's more like a thin foundation than a TM to me.

I think the jr. high thing is referring to those girls bothering you on myspace.

Celly, I've noticed that you are one of the few people who are one when I'm on late at night. Gets pretty slow on MUT huh? We should try to make MUT the hotspot to be at 3 AM.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 13, 2007)

im so bored

i need to meet that guy im seeing but i guss he a sleep cus he doesnt call

i woke up at 6 at the morning

its holiday in here so no work until sanday

i want to sleep at his house today

dont worry nothing will not happen

i do want to

but he said that if we will sleep now (we are toghter for 2 weeks) it will be to early and he dont know yet how he feel and he want to know first

for now he talking with other womens too





but he dont have time to see other ppl cus we talking on the pone 3 times a day and we see etch other every day or two

so i do know that he like me

and respct me


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it a lot! It's more like a thin foundation than a TM to me.
I think the jr. high thing is referring to those girls bothering you on myspace.

Celly, I've noticed that you are one of the few people who are one when I'm on late at night. Gets pretty slow on MUT huh? We should try to make MUT the hotspot to be at 3 AM.

Really? Ooooo. I have one but it's from er, neutrogena I believe. I didn't like it at all because it would grease up. But if you say its a bit like foundation - Ill get it once my check comes today





Oh yeah, it is very JR high. I completely forgot about them already... I think my friend told me today she checked their myspace and saw them writing more stuff about us but I dont even bother looking or let it phase me.

Haha, yep. I'm a night owl. 3 AM club, woop.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 13, 2007)

life is not the same here without jess.

whats up with all the threads? i was on last night and wake up and woah like 3 pages are new..most are old threads that have been bumped though....grr


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But, i'd prefer to be hungry than for people to throw buckets of water over me the beach, and be all "QUICK! get this whale into the shallows!"
so diet it is. Sigh

LMAO, youÂ´re too funny. I protest about the comparison to whale (check out the pic of you in the notorious sexy dress whenever you feel "fat"-I still drool over that pic, sweetie!), but good luck with your diet.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 13, 2007)

im so sick





my boyfriend went to his parents to house sit for the weekend..and it's not even friday yet. wtf do i do? im so mad..but i cant be too clingy..dont see why i couldnt go though? he coulda left at 11 tomarrow when I get out of classes or drove to get me on friday if he HAD to leave thursday, its only an hour..now I have nothing to do all weekend..my roomates are already buying their alcohol for the weekend..parties here im sure..sigh


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so sick




my boyfriend went to his parents to house sit for the weekend..and it's not even friday yet. wtf do i do? im so mad..but i cant be too clingy..dont see why i couldnt go though? he coulda left at 11 tomarrow when I get out of classes or drove to get me on friday if he HAD to leave thursday, its only an hour..now I have nothing to do all weekend..my roomates are already buying their alcohol for the weekend..parties here im sure..sigh

aww that sucks, Mindy. CanÂ´t you call him and tell him to come get ya? ThatÂ´s not being clingy at all IMO since youÂ´ve been doing LD before and now are finally together. It could be a nice long weekend with Mr. Superhead yeah babyy lolOr if not, are you really that opposed to partying with your roomies? Is it that you donÂ´t like them or just donÂ´t like partying?


----------



## MindySue (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont like partying at all



makes me uncomfortable.

But he said I could go with him then all of a sudden he said he's going alone? boo..I think he might want alone time?


----------



## KellyB (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I had a sucky day at work. To all the Dr's and Dr's to be on this board. Please listen to your nurses. We are out in the trenches. We spend more time with the patients than you do and even though I can't officially diagnose or write scripts, I've been a nurse a long time and I might have a good idea every once in a while. Nothing personal you guys.............Just had a really difficult Doctor to deal with today. I get sick of begging for what this particular patient needs. I think I'll blog about it.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry to hear


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 13, 2007)

hey gals! havent been here in awhile! X)


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Megan nice to see you back here






Bah, at work - my car's battery died just when I was about to turn into the corner to the school. I was so heated. And I'm really agitated, got more students in my class. All the bad ass 5th grade girls... jeez, I dont like this pms thing at all.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey gals! havent been here in awhile! X) great to have you again


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 14, 2007)

that sucks celly. i quit my job at daycare. couldnt handle kids and a bunch of homework too. too much headache and stress for me. haha.

my throat and ears hurrrrttttt


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2007)

Really? Haha. I took school a break instead of work. I need the money to pay off my debt. :


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif super cooli have a date tomarrow with a guy that i allready met twice

he starte to talk about sex but i told him that i want to go slow

he talk in hints

that why i have another day 2 days from now with another guy ;p

ugh when guys do that it's annoying! as if you don't already know how the routine works


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 14, 2007)

at least now i got a new one we are dating like 2 weeks now

and he is super sweet

he said that im the only one he seein but he need to be there emotionel as well and it will take him some time

oh well as long that he only mine i dont care


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif at least now i got a new one we are dating like 2 weeks nowand he is super sweet

he said that im the only one he seein but he need to be there emotionel as well and it will take him some time

oh well as long that he only mine i dont care

taking things slow it's the best way to gogood luck with the new bf michal

I hope that this one will be good to u!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif taking things slow it's the best way to gogood luck with the new bf michal

I hope that this one will be good to u!!!

he live in yukneam

he is 34

live alone in a room and a half apprtment

but when he want to eat he goes to his family

and when i come over he buy doritos and stuff and he always drink a beer and smoke parlament

but he says that he doesnt there emotionly yet but im the only girl he see

i really like him





his name is itzik


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2007)

woohoo ! i received my fyrinnae order just today, i gotta take pics, i wanted to update my stash when i'd have received all my orders, so i'll probably do that tomorrow morning.

i received a sample of the rice paper primer they sell. but i didn't order for it. anyway, good for me, i'll try it anyway





i might as well order some other e/s, given the really awesome â‚¬/$ exchange rate, even if i know i have to wait like 3 weeks to get it delivered.

i gotta go, i need to go to the library and then to my uni to get my damn timetable (before there were still some classes missing).

my brother and i are sending text messages on our cellphones to each other, in english lol. he's getting back home tomorrow night.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 14, 2007)

ahhaha

how long you havent see etch other?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2007)

two weeks



he was on holidays with his gf and her family (but the mom is a control freak so those holidays could have been better for them).

tomorrow i'm going to the mall with my parents. i need some laces for my boots, some product to clean my contact lenses, quinoa, the moisturizer for sensitive skins i can't find (well, the brand isn't easily found), some stuff to pack a gift for my best friend.

we'll also pick up my brother's diploma, pfff, they're having a little thing at the school, to congratulate those who got some distinction. BS. the year i graduated high school and got my diploma, there were only two of us having a distinction, and there wasn't anything for us, not even a word from the headmaster. whatever, he was just good to drink champagne with the mayor anyway.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 14, 2007)

i got a package from my family today.. i loved it


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 15, 2007)

its FRIDAY!

woop.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he live in yukneamhe is 34

live alone in a room and a half apprtment

but when he want to eat he goes to his family

and when i come over he buy doritos and stuff and he always drink a beer and smoke parlament

but he says that he doesnt there emotionly yet but im the only girl he see

i really like him





his name is itzik





he sounds like a really nice man he live near to me... u can come and see me


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got a package from my family today.. i loved it



cool ! that's always nice to receive a package from your family



wish there was your lovely cat inside




and i didn't find anything but quinoa at the mall i'm frustrated. i found a cute hello kitty postcard (on a dolphin !) for my bestfriend, but the store where i bought this kind of thing didn't have nice stuff to wrap gifts inside, apart from some Diddl goodies that are way too much expensive.

my cat is cute, she's following me around and now she's sleeping on my bed.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he sounds like a really nice man he live near to me... u can come and see me hahahah

your funny

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got a package from my family today.. i loved it



that sweet a lil home reminder


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2007)

i'm going to see the last Jason Borne (don't remember how it's spelled exactly) tonight.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 15, 2007)

have a good time


----------



## MindySue (Sep 15, 2007)

Today I have to do laundry. I waited way too long to do it. My laundry basket broke (the handle) and my underwear came tumbling out! How embarassing.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I've mentioned it enough, but I'm going out to dinner and I'm majorly nervous about it.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm pooped. I didn't go to bed until 3:30 am because I couldn't sleep. I just cleaned up the kitchen, mopped up the floor. I have more house work to do but I think I will take a nap instead.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 15, 2007)

have a great time at dinner

i got thos day too

im starting to work in a new place but just for 5 days so its hard for me to sleep eiter

its 1 at night in here so i only have like 4 hours to sleep


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Why am I so damn exhausted lately? I don't do shit in my downtime... haha.

I want to straighten my hair but I want a nap even more. Bleh.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 16, 2007)

I went insane. hahaha.

I couldn't even last a week.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 16, 2007)

I posted an interesting blog please respond!

Im sick lol damn flu cold


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

ok reading your blog Ricci !!

my mom is cooking




yeepee !! (my mom is an excellent cook)

we're eating some tajine and in dessert, a tiramisu. ok, i know, the recipes don't come from the same part of the world, but it's cool. she made some crepes last night, yum !

my brother's gf is coming for lunch, cool





and i'm gonna post something i learned yesterday when going to the cinema, it's kind of not scary, but it makes you think.

i'm a bit concerned as my brother and his best friend are both going to the same uni, and have the same classes(we all live close to each other, so when it comes to law studies, we're going to the same uni). i bet they will watch movies on my brother's new laptop (we're buying it tomorrow) instead of working. we'll have to watch those two, my brother's gf and i.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2007)

hey everyone... hows it going? I made dinner tonight... cauliflower, cheese and potato mash with a red onion and rosemary gravy. I wasnt pleased with the gravy, it had balsamic vinegar in it and it was too vinegary. I'll have to try again until I get it right!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

hi Rosie !! how are you?

my mom is disappointed because i let on the fire her tajine. pff, last time i had switch it off and it didn't please her either.



it isn't burnt or anything, it's just hot and maybe a bit too cooked, but not that much.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Gang





just checking in to see what my friends are up to


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

hi Paula ! how are you ?

i need to prepare some stuff for tomorrow, i'm going back to uni.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 16, 2007)

I have wasted a perfectly good weekend doing absolutely nothing. It's Sunday morning and It's beautiful outside so maybe I'll get out for a little while. What's everyone gonna do today???? Where is Jenny? I want to know how his dinner went last night.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 16, 2007)

In Israel the weekend is only two days friday and saturday so in sunday we are going to work): but today I was at work only for two hours cus' I'm sick

you sould go out for a walk or something

Jenny had a great time at his dinner u can read about it in his thread he update it


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 16, 2007)

its great to see that everyone is on


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a family reuinin today.




ew... haha.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 16, 2007)

why you think like that

its fun to see the family


----------



## MindySue (Sep 16, 2007)

not everyone has good family. i love my moms side but my dads side i hate.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree, i've always appreciated more my aunts by marriage than by blood, on each side of the family i must say.

finally i ended doing nothing of my weekend, i just went to a chinese grocery store, and found some seaweeds and coconut milk. the store was crowded, something about the incoming moon celebration. and good news for chinese people living here, now we can have 14 chinese channels available, before it was only two or three.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys have our weekend cookout tonite... feel free to check out the cams at You Are Being Redirected to* Hur

maybe you will see me...

...in guy mode ...shuuuuussh...giggle


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2007)

i pretty much wasted the weekend too. Friday did nothing, saturday went out and sunday was too hungover to appreciate the day... sigh


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2007)

Same but I havent left my house all weekend. Mostly my fault, I was too lazy.

Right now I'm finally getting around to straightening my hair so we can go somewhere later.

I'm trying my damnest to not spend money.

My friend called me saying to start saving up because it's been confirmed he's heading to Las Vegas with family and invited me to go this December. WOO HOO!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 17, 2007)

frigen headache


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 17, 2007)

So i fake bake.


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2007)

hey jessica, hows it going


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

yawnerific mc yawnersons... I have to visit 17 museums during the uni break by myself and around 14 or 15 on a uni trip next week. So far I've seen 4.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2007)

eeek !! 17 museums?






i need to take my shower, i'm going back to uni. i listen to guns n roses in order to motivate myself (Welcome to the jungle, i thought that was appropriate



).

oh i caught my cat in a funny position in a funny place, i'll post this afternoon "where is waldo part3" lol. worth it





and i'm buying myself this afternoon a hard disk, 350Gb !!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds fun! your cat sounds like a cutie. My rabbit peed on our bedspread so my bf is not happy with him... he also chewed up a pair of my shoes so I'm not happy with him either. Bad rabbit, LOL


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2007)

bad rabbit indeed, lol

yeah, she's nice, probably because my brother wasn't here for 15 days and he's back only since saturday night. now she's sleeping on my bed.


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello girls..I can't go to sleep. I've been on this site for a few minutes and there is so much to look at. &lt;3


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LunaSoeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello girls..I can't go to sleep. I've been on this site for a few minutes and there is so much to look at. &lt;3 lol you are so right, but you need to get some sleep girl


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

there is soo much to look at this website. I spend so long every day on here, lol. So addictive


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2007)

yes it is ! i'm so frustrated when i see all the threads i miss lol

now i'm out to format my new hard disk and then i'll reinstall win xp and erase that ******g separation on my current hard disk.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 17, 2007)

Hell I already missed my first class 2 weeks in. I slept too long. Not good.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 17, 2007)

why you dont have an alarm clock?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2007)

yeepee ! i'm transfering all my data on my new hard disk. for 300Gb, it only took 1hour&amp;a half to format it. i'll probably reinstall xp tomorrow.

my first and only class has been canceled 1 hour before it was supposed to start. thanks a lot, so i came at uni for nothing except wait until my brother's class was finished.

and one class tomorrow, with the same teacher, is also canceled. GRR.

first day, and already 3 hours missing.

it happens, Mindy. were you able to get the notes of somebody?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm really annoyed. And I'm getting back my Hakkeka. :


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2007)

cellers why are you annoyed?

I think my stomach is going to buuuuuurst. Too much dinner


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a lot of things.

Work.

People.

Myself.

Bills.

Just not satisfied with how this year has turned out and Im trying not to whine, but blah. Making situations better just never goes accordingly for me.

I took Tylenol but my headache is persistant these days. Boo.

How you've been?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 19, 2007)

I got dentention yesterday.

i had to go to it today... and tomorrow.

highschool. :/


----------



## Manda (Sep 19, 2007)

I only got detention once in highschool for ditching class (got caught by security). Never did that again! I hate getting in trouble


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2007)

Ooo Detention.

I had detention every friday during Elementary.

And a few times during highschool because I was tardy a few times.

Good times


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2007)

lol ! i had detention only two times in my highschool life, one because the teacher was myopic and took me for another person, i got the detention for her. pff. that is where i learned being a serious and nice girl means being fu**ed. the other one was a general detention. we played a game of paper frogs (made with underground tickets



).

and that stupid teacher wasn't happy because i told him i didn't wanna pass another english diploma (they didn't even had the archive of my first diploma, stupid people). well, guy, if i have to cough up 300â‚¬ it's not on english classes i'll spend that money, but rather on more relevant stuff like buying myself a new wardrobe.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 20, 2007)

its 10 at night my friend itzik want to meet me later and im so tired


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

what for jess

this pic of my cat..omg.i miss him.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 21, 2007)

oh, mindy I know how you feel, I'd miss my bunny like crazy if I had to leave him for a long time





I'm going away for 4 days.. talking of missing, I will miss all of you guys!!!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

where you going? have fun!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2007)

out and in again, we need to cut the connection, some bastard invited himself on our network, we're gonna kick him out of it.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 21, 2007)

Being disrespectful, haha.

Or being late to class, idk which.

The paper said for being late but i was told when i got the paper it was for being disrespectful.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm so lazy

haahaahah

i don't have the power to do anything

I'm meeting itzik in the evening so i need to get up and choose what to wear and stuff


----------



## magosienne (Sep 22, 2007)

have a good evening michal !

i'm lazy too. i realised my hair's really too thin to keep it long as it is, i'll have to cut a good amount. whatever, i'll spend less time trying to style it in the morning.

i'm lazy. i'm supposed to go at the post office but i don't want to queue just to get some stuff. maybe i'll go at the nearest hairdresser even if i don't want to.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

I want a salad myself! That sounds yummy!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm so stressed these days because of school and everything.



I also found out that my roommate will be moving out next month...not good for me. Not that I will miss her cause we've never been like best friends, but now I need to find a new place for myself since I can't afford to stay in this apartment alone. The other option is that I could find a new roommate in this apartment, but I don't like that idea since this apartment is kind of small. I'm so tired of living here. I'd love to have more privacy for myself.

Anyway, I will go to check this one apartment soon. I hope it's a good one and that I'd get it.

Later tonight I will go to see a Cirque de Soleil show here in Helsinki. I'm so excited about that! I think that will cheer me up at least for a while.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 22, 2007)

I've had to give 2 detentions this week myself. I hate giving them because it means giving myself detention too lol.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had to give 2 detentions this week myself. I hate giving them because it means giving myself detention too lol. Haha, thats how it was in middle school for my teachers.But now in highschool they have a room dedicated to detention.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

im so tired its 7:11 right now

im waiting for my partner to call

he dont think that we are bf-gf yet

whatever

so i call him my partner


----------



## gween (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooo Detention. I had detention every friday during Elementary.

And a few times during highschool because I was tardy a few times.

Good times





I never had detention. My friend's brother has it every week


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so tired its 7:11 right nowim waiting for my partner to call

he dont think that we are bf-gf yet

whatever

so i call him my partner

your partner? how was yom kippur? mine was so long... me and your brother were doing a monopoly marathon


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

hahaha

that's a way to do it

its was OK i Guss

dad eat like a horse as usual

im waiting for itzik to call i guss he went to the biet ceneset

lol


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

lol yes lots of ppl goes to the biet ceneset on yom kippur

one of my best friend is getting maried tomorow I'm so happy for her!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

yea

what are you wearing?


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

some drees I bought from the mashbir I will post about the outfit and the makeup tomorow with pic'

well I'm going out now jogging with my mom good night!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

have a great walk

i cant wait to see some pic'

have a great time

love ya

m


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 23, 2007)

im so happy.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

Why?

I spent a lot of money today - I'm went over my credit card limit. But it was good purchases, so well worth the extra charges


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so happy.



im glad to hear thati love your new avatar

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why?
I spent a lot of money today - I'm went over my credit card limit. But it was good purchases, so well worth the extra charges





what you bought?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

6 MAC shadows

3 Shirts

2 flat shoes

2 earrings

How your day go, Michal? I'm going to bed now... just wanted to update my profile and say hi/goodbye.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 23, 2007)

im doing great

i didn't worked today





i got this awesome pack from angel_eyes4evah i did a thread about it

have a great sleep

here is just 2 afternoon

great haul you did there

i need a flat shoes myself my fartner is not so taller than me


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 23, 2007)

Im happy cause.. i found a new boy.



who likes me.

and i like him.

... but theres a catch.


----------



## NYCSusie (Sep 23, 2007)

I hated highschool, it was a rough time, college was cool, now I live the hum drum life

hahahaha

Work, feed the hubby and kids then work its boring, hahaha but I love them

I get some time to myself , I love to write and I love shopping for makeup and looking at new products coming out on line. I love reading the reviews but I wish the boards would add more reviews on so many other brands out there. I just really get sick of hearing about MAC all the time, I tried it and felt it was nothing out of the ordinary. Just my take off....


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

Jess, wtf is up with the suspense. CATCH?

Maybe you don't hear reviews about other products because they haven't tried it.

I just write about things I like... I tried many other products and come to find that MAC is probably the best brand for me.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif have a great walki cant wait to see some pic'

have a great time

love ya

m

Did you change your avatar picture? I like it a lot!!
HELLO. What's everybody doing? There is nothing on TV but I don't feel like working either. It's raining....again.....day 8 of rain. It's depressing me now.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im happy cause.. i found a new boy.



who likes me.and i like him.

... but theres a catch.

good for you ! what is the problem?
kinda warm and sunny day, at least we didn't have much clouds in the sky.

usually celtic bands only perform in a limited territory(Brittany), for once there was something in Paris, i thought some friends and i could go there see the bands perform on the champs elysees. but thanks to unorganised cops, we didn't see nothing at all. thinking i could have stayed at home and watch it on tv...

so frustrated.

no more hot water at home, my dad is of course really enjoying his new house sigh. still have to figure out what is the problem with his heart.

still coughing and having trouble breathing. i don't even bother to take meds for my headaches, whatever, they're almost here 24 hours a day.

what enbrightened my day though is i found a french website where i can download celtic music for free and legally. it's only small bands, of course, but damn there's some good stuff. i think Mindy would like it, there's a band, people who love cows, and make them "speak" through their songs. one made me laugh, it tells the story of a cow who found some kids playing in the bushes, and the way it's told, it's cute and funny.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Anyone want to trade arms? I realize I had surgery 5 days ago but it's driving me nuts! I have a high pain threshold but.. argh! I keep taking tylenol 3's to keep the pain in check, it just burns all the time. My thumb twitches, little and ring finger feel weird.

I go back in two weeks to get the stitches removed from my wrist and elbow. Drives me batty.

I'm being bad, not suppose to be on the computer, surgeon doesn't want me to. I don't use my operated arm at all, rest it. Yes I'm stubborn , I better get off shortly.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 23, 2007)

... the catch is... he's... breaking up.. with his girlfriend.. for me.

and i really don't know how i feel about that.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

Bah.

Run away from that... trust me.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 23, 2007)

I really don't know.

... i like himmmmmmmmm anddddddd idk.

... i guess i should say i dont wanna run away from it even though i should. :/


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2007)

hmm, careful, that could mean trouble.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 23, 2007)

i know.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 23, 2007)

Please be careful. Some guys compulsively trade in their girlfriends trying to upgrade--in the end they wind up extremely miserable. The problem is they also make the women in their lives miserable too.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

Jess, get outta there. He shouldnt have to break up with her for you. Sounds like he was holding on to her til he found "something better". You could put yourself in the same position. Not fair for her and not fair for you.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 23, 2007)

aww jess..boys are so dumb


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 23, 2007)

and they will be like that forever

at least those that i know

any way i had a great time with my dumb partner

we saw lion king

ahaha a man in his middle 30 download lion king

that sweet


----------



## bethany9008 (Sep 23, 2007)

I would love to see The Lion king on Broadway!!


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys.... what are yall up too? I went shopping yesterday and and got some good stuff.... (unlike normal, i am really picky when it comes to clothes) I got three pairs of jeans (levi's, l.e.i., and glo) in a smaller size.... thank you very much!!!! So excited about that! six shirts.... a pair of tennis shoes, addias for $18, what a steal! A new jean jacket... thats kinda fitted to a womens shape, if you know what i mean, love it and it shows the curves! some undies and a bra... ummm oh and a new phone cover that is pink cammo! lol I love it though! I kinda went over my limit but idk.... i look good today! lol It was my birthday last monday and my mom and gave me cash... it was so nice to go shopping for MYSELF and not for the hubby, kid or dogs! I feel like moms get the raw end of the deal sometimes... everything else comes first.....sigh. But the best part was when i got home my hubby had a package for me.... roughly wrapped. lol It was a new lap top!!!!!!!!!! OMG I couldnt belive it! Now i have to transfer all my media on the new one...idk though b/c it a NEW LAP TOP!!!!!!!!!! no more desk tops for me! anyways i think i am rambling now... ttyl


----------



## LilDee (Sep 24, 2007)

yay! awesome, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Joan_CD (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish I were back in school.... working all week stinks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

Well he brokeup with her guys. :/

i want to leave the situation cause i know i should.

but my whole heart says... give him a chance.

... such a hard... decision.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

wait a while before comitting to him..see if he can wait?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

... good idea.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

I wouldn't even wait.

Guys who break up with a girl for another girl is shit.

You basically like a do*che, sorry for saying that and being blunt but I'd be extremely weary.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

True about guys like that, I dated one once..still remains the biggest ass I have ever dated

But I know how Jess feels and you cant learn anything unless you see for yourself..no matter how much people say it's bad she will want seefor herself anyway, and I cant say I blame her..emotions are strong.

Just don't get too attached. Whos to say he wont do the same to you.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, I know. Completely agree with yeah, Mins.... which is why my dear Jess, you need to stay very weary of him.

But best of luck anyway.. Wasn't trying to bust your bubble or anything, just looking out for your best interest.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 24, 2007)

coughing. so tired of it. headache. arg.

my brother is going to uni with my parents' car, but we didn't know where he could park for free. well that's his problem, he doesn't have money for tickets. and the little money i got sorry, but i'm keeping it for kleenex.

hm. don't know what to think about it. i was in class, friends behind me, both of them were talking to each other, and suddenly i changed my position to write (as i do frequently during classes, though) and i heard one of them whisper "oh shit she heard it!". okay... is 4th year means you have to be *****y or what? i don't know what the hell they were talking about, frankly i don't even wanna know, i'm not extraordinary so if their only conversation is about me...

got rain on my head, great. wonder i why i washed my hair this morning lol.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

I gave him a chance.

And it just did not work.

... I don't feel like details. But needless to say.. I'm not heartbroken or anything and i truely mean that. I'm glad i got out when i did.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

I wanna know what happeneddd


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

to sum it up. I gave him a chance.. he ignored me at school.. texted me to say "i dont think we should date." and i was just like "Okay!" cause it just didn't work.. and plus im not sure if he even completely brokeup with his girlfriend.. and i don't want to be in the middle of that. So, i'm just like.. yeah whatever.. i know better guys.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

aw :/ fck head.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

exactly. but ohwell, i gave him a chance &amp; he blew it. so, i learned.

and i don't know. I don't feel bad or anything... I don't think im a good girlfriend anyways.

i enjoy being single.. to much.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

as you should. plenty of time for boys..school has just begun!

guys that wanna date that fast usually break up with you that fast as well i have learned.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

Exactly. haha.

I over do on the hugging of guys. haha.

i swear i love hugging people. its weird. haha.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 24, 2007)

I think you are definitely better off without him.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks you all.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 25, 2007)

Stop hugging people. Haha.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys.... what are yall up too? I went shopping yesterday and and got some good stuff.... (unlike normal, i am really picky when it comes to clothes) I got three pairs of jeans (levi's, l.e.i., and glo) in a smaller size.... thank you very much!!!! So excited about that! six shirts.... a pair of tennis shoes, addias for $18, what a steal! A new jean jacket... thats kinda fitted to a womens shape, if you know what i mean, love it and it shows the curves! some undies and a bra... ummm oh and a new phone cover that is pink cammo! lol I love it though! I kinda went over my limit but idk.... i look good today! lol It was my birthday last monday and my mom and gave me cash... it was so nice to go shopping for MYSELF and not for the hubby, kid or dogs! I feel like moms get the raw end of the deal sometimes... everything else comes first.....sigh. But the best part was when i got home my hubby had a package for me.... roughly wrapped. lol It was a new lap top!!!!!!!!!! OMG I couldnt belive it! Now i have to transfer all my media on the new one...idk though b/c it a NEW LAP TOP!!!!!!!!!! no more desk tops for me! anyways i think i am rambling now... ttyl sweet






hope you had a great b-day


----------



## MindySue (Sep 25, 2007)

i have class at 12 tomarrow yay

but its already 1am


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the show Heroes - such a nerd.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 25, 2007)

I love hugging people. haha.


----------



## Andi (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love hugging people. haha. I`m the same. I like to give (and also receive lol) a lot of physical affection. So when IÂ´m tipsy I get all emotional and start telling people how much I like them. IÂ´d pinch my brotherÂ´s friendÂ´s cheeks and hug them and stuff.ItÂ´s kinda embarrassing sometimes but I donÂ´t care lol


----------



## MindySue (Sep 26, 2007)

It took me lke 5 hrs to do my freakin homework.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 26, 2007)

i need to go to the bank

to two of them and i dont want too

i sure that a lot of ppl will be there


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

woooh rosie's back from the boondocks... the bf is all swollen up from getting his toothies out... poor thing.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't wanna say! A La Stuart!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 26, 2007)

i was at my dad bank i want to pay the rant

they got something new in there they need his id and i didn't had it so i went back to my home and now it too late to go to the bank again

not to mention that its hot like hell out there


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate that... so frustrating michal!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 26, 2007)

oh well

i cant pay until next week Cu's I'm returning to work

next week i got some intense ships

ill need to clean from 10 at the morning until 8 at the evening for 3 days

i will not have time to breath

but its good tough

whats new with you?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woooh rosie's back from the boondocks... the bf is all swollen up from getting his toothies out... poor thing. he can eat icecream, it helps



and icecubes in a towel or smthg pressed against his cheeks. and some arnica montana (homeopathy).
who's on MuT instead of : putting back the clean dishes in the drawers, and put the dirty ones in the dishwasher

make herself some tea

buy herself some magnesium, shower gel, tea and i don't what

study some stuff and type one thing on my comp

search for several references on the web ?

me. i'm so lazy.

and some dumbass turned off the washing machine so i completely forgot to let my pants dry, they stink and i have to wash them again. grrr.

sorry, a rant :

so pissed bought protein bars and magnesium, and some stuff against holding water. it costs money, and that's how i'm spending mine.

mom is frustrated because she didn't find that product, she holds water too, well mom, as i'm always the one BUYING it, i know i have to _kneel _to get it. and i'm not sharing anything, she takes, i'm buying and i'm suddenly one day ****ed because she finished the bottle and didn't think of buying a new one.

same for soy yogurts. a pack of 6, we eat (each one) two per day, yes mom in a week, one pack isn't enough. sometimes, i wonder why i thought i was such a looser in mathematics.

it's loney here !

my cat is playing with my agnÃ¨s b catalogue


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump !!

went to the vet today, my cat was so cute, she was gluing herself on me, poor scared thing.

i watched an interesting thing about Sand Island (Canada). because of the sand, many many ships used to be trapped and break into pieces on the beaches. it used to be a base for first aid. but with the development of technology, now it's used for scientific research and weather studies.

it has also the most beautiful horses, wild ones, which is rare now. they explained how the island is made and how the hard weather conditions keep the island alive, something about winds and sea. and how pollution in south asia can be found in the air.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2007)

mags, that sounds really interesting.

there is a beach somewhere in the world that has pink sand because of all the pink shells that live in that area and get made into sand by the waves and things! One day I really want to go there





It's my dad's birthday tomorrow so I will definately have to buy him a present sometime today... he is so hard to buy for!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bump !!
went to the vet today, my cat was so cute, she was gluing herself on me, poor scared thing.

i watched an interesting thing about Sand Island (Canada). because of the sand, many many ships used to be trapped and break into pieces on the beaches. it used to be a base for first aid. but with the development of technology, now it's used for scientific research and weather studies.

it has also the most beautiful horses, wild ones, which is rare now. they explained how the island is made and how the hard weather conditions keep the island alive, something about winds and sea. and how pollution in south asia can be found in the air.

I have seen nature programs about this island, it is very interesting.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mags, that sounds really interesting.
there is a beach somewhere in the world that has pink sand because of all the pink shells that live in that area and get made into sand by the waves and things! One day I really want to go there





It's my dad's birthday tomorrow so I will definately have to buy him a present sometime today... he is so hard to buy for!

I know Bermuda has pink sand beaches, maybe this is the place?
Happy Birthday to your dad!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 29, 2007)

so i bought the new sims game just to find out it keeps erroring and i cant install it. nothing makes me madder than computer problems.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 29, 2007)

omg love the sims... but it only works on my sister's comp. Prolly lucky otherwise I'd be on it all the time, LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 29, 2007)

Just got back from the movies/dinner with my best friend.

Omg, we're weird together... just passing along comments on Myspace.

I recorded a video of us two - but I don't think I wanna post it on YouTube.

I keep staring into my fat ass face grrr. I need to go on a damn diet. Haha.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 29, 2007)

Im.. a bad.. girl.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im.. a bad.. girl. why you think that?


----------



## MindySue (Sep 29, 2007)

why jess?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 29, 2007)

Jess, stop leaving people in suspense when you write stuff, woman!

Say it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 29, 2007)

im going to work tomorrow at the mall until 8

it will be 11 hours of cleaning and going in circles

and we have holiday right now so a million ppl will be there

i hope ill survive


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 29, 2007)

good luck tomorrow Michal


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't even know how to say what i did!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

jesss..what??

huge party at my dorm..bleh


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just got back from the movies/dinner with my best friend.Omg, we're weird together... just passing along comments on Myspace.

I recorded a video of us two - but I don't think I wanna post it on YouTube.

I keep staring into my fat ass face grrr. I need to go on a damn diet. Haha.

post the video here!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jesss..what??
huge party at my dorm..bleh

oh man that sounds so tempting. IÂ´d go with ya...lots of Canadian sausage LMAO


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2007)

Jesskaa still didnt tell us?

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jesss..what??
huge party at my dorm..bleh


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

lol andi i hate parties..not tempting to me...theyre disrupting my lame saturday night on the internet


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha. Maybe I'll post it...

...and um, Jess. HELLO?!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello to you too celly.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Bah, lady. Fine. Don't share... I'll find ways to get you to cave in. Muah ha.

PS. Andi, I heart you. I'm seriously thinking of moving to Europe mainly for the free health care.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

I already caved in... for mindy. haha.

I can't say it on MUT.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh ho.... Jess. Hmm.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

lovely wording there celly.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

Chinese food in Canada isnt as good as it is in the states


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha. I was thinking like a Pirate when I said that, Jess.

Btw guys, I'm a hag.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah and??

haha


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, Well i had other thoughts. lol.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good luck tomorrow Michal thx sweety

hope to see you this week

ill work so hard

ill work 3 days until 8 at the evening and one day from 8 until 3 and i dont know where ill work after maybe they will fire me i guss


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha.

What thoughts now? Omg Jess... STOP, you're driving me insane!

Hags can't deal with things like this - we have no patience.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Its a secrect.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thx sweetyhope to see you this week

ill work so hard

ill work 3 days until 8 at the evening and one day from 8 until 3 and i dont know where ill work after maybe they will fire me i guss

I hope to see you too, but I don't know if it will be this week I'm really sick


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bah, lady. Fine. Don't share... I'll find ways to get you to cave in. Muah ha.
PS. Andi, I heart you. I'm seriously thinking of moving to Europe mainly for the free health care.

Yup, great idea. And with me youÂ´d always have excellent personal medical care (yeah, right lol)


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sick today...sniff. Looks like a rest day for me. Hopefully my hubby will take over baby duty today!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2007)

finished my nails... gotta finish that mavala nail polish, but my nails barely look like i've applied two coat of polish on them. oh well.yesterday i bought myself, among other things, my favorite top coat : mavala colorfix. i can finally expect not to do my nails until next weekend. OPI is a great disappointment for me(the "start to finish" thing).

got some new inspiration lately i'm writing a story. lol, it's only four pages long, i need to work on the details.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 30, 2007)

Can yall tell I'm bored. Changed my avatar pic and siggy like 3 times. It's raining and nasty here. I'm washing clothes and sitting on my couch with the laptop. Uggghh.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2007)

ugh ! 3 machines of clothes and towels today, cleaned some dishes, put the others in the dishwasher, then emptied it, and ironed some clothes. not mentioning i didn't hoover the living room as i promised my mom, and i still have to wash my sheets.

not mentioning either while i was doing that because my poor mom is too tired to do it all, i didn't work as expected. i'm so pissed right now i am posting on MuT instead of working. why does it always have to be the girls who are doing the dirty job? why i am always the one behind the others to make sure we have a peaceful end of day?

mom made osme zucchini soup !! i'm going to eat it all lol !


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

guys I`m so bored too. School is officially starting again tomorrow (YUCK! IÂ´m so not ready, especially cause this year will be stressful) and I can feel my usual winter-blues starting cause itÂ´s dark outside at 7pm already. I feel lonely and I got no chocolate...at least thereÂ´s something decent on TV.

Gosh I hate fall/winter. Even with antidepressants itÂ´s just so much easier for something to make me feel down.

But on a good note my gym classes are starting next week. Me and a friend are doing 1 1/2 hours of cardio-class and 1 h of fatburning a week, on 2 seperate days. The sports university offers these classes so theyÂ´re cheap! I need to get off my lazy ass and battle my winterblues before it starts to get bad.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

You already have the perfect body..man im gonna be even more jealous haha.

Im so freakin bored.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2007)

We have rain for a week this is really gonna suck some


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You already have the perfect body..man im gonna be even more jealous haha.
Im so freakin bored.

oh shut up already Minnie, lol. Love ya!Gawd, I hate it when IÂ´m home on a sunday night and thereÂ´s no chocolate. I love stuffing my face when I watch sunday night TV. To bad thereÂ´s no such thing as a dessert-deliver service where you can order cakes and pies 24/7


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm maybe thta would be a bad idea (weight wise lol) but hmm yummy I love pies

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh shut up already Minnie, lol. Love ya!Gawd, I hate it when IÂ´m home on a sunday night and thereÂ´s no chocolate. I love stuffing my face when I watch sunday night TV. To bad thereÂ´s no such thing as a dessert-deliver service where you can order cakes and pies 24/7


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm maybe thta would be a bad idea (weight wise lol) but hmm yummy I love pies lol I donÂ´t care. I could LIVE on dessert and dessert only. Sugar is my drug of choice!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Ever have days were you feel fat in anything you put on?

im having one of those.

&amp; plus my boobs have shrunk.

and im fourteen. this is NOT cool.

I need to loose weight.


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ever have days were you feel fat in anything you put on?im having one of those.

&amp; plus my boobs have shrunk.

and im fourteen. this is NOT cool.

I need to loose weight.

hm thatÂ´s weird. Maybe they just shrunk to save some energy for the next boob-growth spurt? Maybe tomorrow youÂ´ll wake up with a D cup? lol the joys of puberty. I think mine were a B cup at 12 and then stayed the same till then, only got a bit fuller after I started taking the pill. I remember hoping for a miracle growth spurt in the boob department, but it never happened.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that possible? lol.

I used to have like a 34C now im a 34/36B.


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is that possible? lol.
I used to have like a 34C now im a 34/36B.

hmm the only possibility I can think of is that you did loose weight, maybe just a few pounds you didnÂ´t notice. Sadly the boobs always go away first, at least for most people


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

bummer..


----------



## KellyB (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guys I`m so bored too. School is officially starting again tomorrow (YUCK! IÂ´m so not ready, especially cause this year will be stressful) and I can feel my usual winter-blues starting cause itÂ´s dark outside at 7pm already. I feel lonely and I got no chocolate...at least thereÂ´s something decent on TV.
Gosh I hate fall/winter. Even with antidepressants itÂ´s just so much easier for something to make me feel down.

But on a good note my gym classes are starting next week. Me and a friend are doing 1 1/2 hours of cardio-class and 1 h of fatburning a week, on 2 seperate days. The sports university offers these classes so theyÂ´re cheap! I need to get off my lazy ass and battle my winterblues before it starts to get bad.

Andi, where year are you in?


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, where year are you in? IÂ´m starting my 5th year (out of 6)


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

my boobs never went away and i lost about 25 pounds. i guess you could say i was lucky. haha


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my boobs never went away and i lost about 25 pounds. i guess you could say i was lucky. haha wow thatÂ´s awesome. I always wonder how big mine will get whenever I get pregnant. IÂ´ll probably be totally in love with them and wear push up bras only to show off my amazing cleavage. I plan on being a sexy mommy lol


----------



## Lia (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure you will

Speaking about pregnancy, i dreamt i was pregnant last Wednesday. Funny thing, i dreamt that also my younger sister were pregnant as well! Haha

But i wasn't with the big belly i think

Damn i gotta study


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucky.. mindy.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

But im not much of a boob person so I don't really care. I've hated mine forever, finally starting to like them..


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 30, 2007)

I liked mine.

:/


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sure you will
Speaking about pregnancy, i dreamt i was pregnant last Wednesday. Funny thing, i dreamt that also my younger sister were pregnant as well! Haha

But i wasn't with the big belly i think

Damn i gotta study

I had a dream that I was pregnant, like 2 weeks ago. I a really sexy pregnant woman in my dream, and I was really happy. I woke up thinking "hm maybe this isnÂ´t so bad after all" lol


----------



## XkrissyX (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a dream that I was pregnant, like 2 weeks ago. I a really sexy pregnant woman in my dream, and I was really happy. I woke up thinking "hm maybe this isnÂ´t so bad after all" lol You can definetly be a MILF.hahah I can picture you a sexy pregnant mama.


----------



## Lia (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to make soaps . And i'm sneezing like crazy - i hate the flu


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

SIgh...dentention... the old days... lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

don't want to go to uni but have to.


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't want to go to uni but have to. sigh,IÂ´m in the same boat. First day of uni sucks!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 1, 2007)

Have fun. Eat a good breakfast, pack your lunch - wear a smile and enjoy hours upon hours in hell





I'm stuck here racking my brains for questions.

I dunno how Alex Trebek ever had fun asking questions upon questions on a daily basis. Man's brain is prolly filled with many useless (and useful) information. I think his tash is sexy. Oh, god... I'm jibber jabbering.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

dont even start me guys! I start back at uni this week too.. but omg I have so much work to do, before I get my eye surgery I have to organise extensions on a heap of assignments and to have time off...

how is everyone?


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 1, 2007)

Tired. It's nearly 3 AM and bah. Thank Jebus I took the semester off school, I can't handle more stress at this time.

I want Starbucks right now, Rosie.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

omg I am so there.. hows about it? we'll both get on a plane and meet halfway... I could murder a caramel frappuccino with extra caramel drizzle


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 1, 2007)

Omg. I'm orgasming over the thought of a caramel frapp.

Tomorrow I will murder a tall venti Caramel Frapp and a tall Vanilla Bean. Mmmm.

My brain hurts.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

lol I'm trying to cut down.. 12 step program


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 1, 2007)

I rarely have them - so I'll indulge. Haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

and why are you awake at 3am young lady?? hmm? it's only 8:30pm here


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm writing down questions for this Jeoprady game I made for my students.

I'm dead tired... work starts at 1 PM tho. But I still have to run to the store and buy prizes and toys. Bah. My fault for being a procastinator.

How was your day?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

hey guys !

my brother's friend is here. again. he was there friday for lunch, then saturday afternoon, then today again. am i in right to say something? because all they both do is playing my brother's kick ass Asus G1s laptop. ok, it's one of the best to play online games, but gosh his friend has uni to work and my brother has his exam to work too, and i'm the only one here trying to work, which is i think, normal considering i'm a student.

i am so frustrated. my brother always throws you his choices in your face. i don't want to be obliged to see his friend everyday.

now it's 1:30pm, i'm just back from uni, i'm hungry but i'm waiting for them to finish their things because i don't want to see their faces when they're eating.

and who's gonna put all the dishes in the dishwasher? me. but i'm not being as stupid as this weekend. i'm not gonna clean their mess.


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, I'm making a Jeopardy game for my students as well.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm downloading Boa's albums (korean singer). it's cool music, and i'm tired of searching for her albums in different shops. asian music is kinda hard to get here if you're looking for something specific. most of the shops sell the new stuff from the top singers or bands of the moment, but they do not have the oldest stuff.

burnt myself with the boiled water coming from the kettle. hurts, even with some cream.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 1, 2007)

this week will suck but i get next monday off for a holiday i dont even celebrate! canadian thanksgiving eh!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

this week I have to ask all my lecturers about getting extensions on work, and I have a whole lot of assignments to finish up on, and I'm on a diet


----------



## KellyB (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a horrible cold and my head feels like it's gonna explode.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

I hate headaches! take some painkillers and have a quiet sit down is my favourite headache buster


----------



## KellyB (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate headaches! take some painkillers and have a quiet sit down is my favourite headache buster




I would so love to do that but I'm on call tonight. I couldn't get the first person to switch a night with me. Bahhh. sneeze. snort. I have some Vicodin that would REALLY help but as sure as I pop it in my mouth, the phone will ring.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 2, 2007)

ugh that sucks. Im at work tonight too.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 3, 2007)

need to work. going to the hairdresser this afternoon. still have yesterday's headache.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been a good week.





...taking a break from MUT makes me get in a better mood, oddly.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 9, 2007)

Celly how could you say that!! I was wondering where you've been


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2007)

hi everyone !! not the best day today



had to sit away from my friends, not so cool from them.

my dad burst like he can't talk because three times he cut me when i was trying to say something. then i realised i was just boring them with my little stuff, so i said it's okay, it's not important, i just won't say it. and my dad said he could talk, it's for all the times i talked and he had to listen to me. i don't like it because this is the kind of attitude i'm usually accused of. in fact, that's one of the labels my family gives me. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Nox (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, I'm gonna blow some steam in here. (**Please note, this is not directed towards any MuTer... this is for the idiots I had to deal with today.**)



*SHUUUUT UUUUUP!!!!!!!*

.:Sigh:.

I feel better now.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 10, 2007)

i want to say that to my roomates as well..who are screaming and giggling at the top of their lungs and were smoking weed in the bathroom...sigh


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 10, 2007)

.. i hate how complicated things get sooo fast.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

My thanksgiving dinner last night ( Canadian ) was so garlicy that my hubby had to leave the room last night.

Thats it.

You figure it out.

lol.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 10, 2007)

lol !

i'm in my night gown and i'm forced to watch some tv shows on my comp because i don't want my brother's friend to see me like that.

my cat is sleeping on my bed so cute !


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 10, 2007)

brrrr so cold today. It isnt that cold but I just feel freeeezing. My bf is getting a steel plate in his hand tomorrow, and I'm getting eye surgery. This week has been so hectic. But at least I dont have giggling girls smoking weed in my bathroom, LOL


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to say that to my roomates as well..who are screaming and giggling at the top of their lungs and were smoking weed in the bathroom...sigh what?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what? shut up ^^
i have a migraine. greeeat. and i didn't have my meds in my bag, had to wait to get home to take some, so now i'm stuck with it. goodbye work, goobye sleep sigh.

my favorite healthfood store has opened some shops just dedicated to beauty products ! i hope i'll be able to find my new fave lipbalm.

my mom bought a handwash with laurel oil and my hands now smell like laundry soap. ew !


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shut up ^^
i have a migraine. greeeat. and i didn't have my meds in my bag, had to wait to get home to take some, so now i'm stuck with it. goodbye work, goobye sleep sigh.

my favorite healthfood store has opened some shops just dedicated to beauty products ! i hope i'll be able to find my new fave lipbalm.

my mom bought a handwash with laurel oil and my hands now smell like laundry soap. ew !

awwe hope you will feel better soon


----------



## MindySue (Oct 13, 2007)

this thread has gone downhill since the recreation of it


----------



## Lia (Oct 13, 2007)

Most of people don't have the time anymore to post constantly.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 13, 2007)

we are on the 20 page

that is still something


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 13, 2007)

HOME COMMING TONIGHT!

Im so excited to get all pretttyyy and everything.

in my cute little dresss. haha.

&amp;&amp; no date but it's all cool means i can dance with whoever. haha.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HOME COMMING TONIGHT!Im so excited to get all pretttyyy and everything.

in my cute little dresss. haha.

&amp;&amp; no date but it's all cool means i can dance with whoever. haha.

thats great

can you take some pic' withthe dress and everything i wanna see

have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Oct 13, 2007)

have fun jessy. my first homecoming was the only one i went to for the rest of highschool cause it sucked. hope yours is fun though.


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 13, 2007)

awwhhh, did you have a date?

thanks i had a date but ehh haha, he has issues.

&amp; now he can't go.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 13, 2007)

nope no date haha. they played bad music. was boring.

i cried cause at the time i was dating a good friend of mine (who happened to be my ex's best friend) and i still liked my ex a LOT but i really liked my friend who was way sweeter..and i coulnt decide if i wanted to go out with my ex again. and my ex was there and my bf wasnt. so i started bawling when i saw my ex. and i left early because i hadnt seen my ex in like an hour and come to find out he was looking to dance with me. aww. we probably woulda gone back out if he had found me but thats another story..im glad i didnt he was a big jerk


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 13, 2007)

awe, that sucks mindy.

I have so much do to.

haha i haven't shaved in like 4654546 years.

anddd my dress needs to be sewed up a little.

and i don't know what im doing for makeup.

i'll post PLENTY of photos after the dance and everything.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 13, 2007)

that sound great jess





my b-day is soon

and i want to try to reach the 10,000 posts before my b-day

i need less then 300 posts and only like 4 days


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 13, 2007)

jess you have to post photos! I'm so excited for you.. In Oz we dont have home coming, we have formals. I went to 3 in the last 3 years of high school and it was so much fun! you can have an awesome time with or without a date! the best part is dressing up and hair and makeup. Cant wait to see how gorgeous you look


----------



## MindySue (Oct 14, 2007)

me and my bf got hamsters!! dwarf hamsters


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me and my bf got hamsters!! dwarf hamsters can you take a pic'?

its morning in here and i gotta to run to work

who wantto join me inside the blood pridgh


----------



## Sunbathed (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish I knew 6 or 7 years ago what I know now, high school would have been SO much more fun!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 14, 2007)

you are right


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Michal sweetie!! They sent your package back to me, the address was alllllll wrong, but dont worry, I am going to resend it (Aquilah gave me the correct address) you wont regret it! You got tons of goodies on the way


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hows everyone this afternoon?


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Michal sweetie!! They sent your package back to me, the address was alllllll wrong, but dont worry, I am going to resend it (Aquilah gave me the correct address) you wont regret it! You got tons of goodies on the way thats ok





no problem things like that happens all the time

i started to think that it might lost in the mail

i glad it didn't





Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hows everyone this afternoon? its night in here 11:34 to be correct

im waiting for my dogs to return


----------



## Lia (Oct 14, 2007)

BF traveled to brasilia again :/ MEH.

And i have test on wednesday (it was supposed to be last thursday, but it was postponed)



I don'twanna study anymore


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 14, 2007)

thats too bad

but goodluck with the test


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm bored.

I hate boring weekends.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 15, 2007)

same.


----------



## Lia (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree as well - i'm gonna sleep (it's 10.30 pm already).

I want to smell the Eau de cartier perfume - it sounds like something i'd love (fresh, citrusy smell)


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 15, 2007)

My life is so boring I need to get a job! or do some volunteer work ......something to get me out this house.

But I got a facial for my acne on Friday and my face is still peeling...so it sucks


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

...I wish I had hella guys on me to whine about.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

just 5 in the morning and i need to go to work


----------



## MindySue (Oct 15, 2007)

i feel so ill..someone shoot me and put me out of my misery


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2007)

can we see your hamsters minders? how adorable, you cant buy hamsters in australia


----------



## Lia (Oct 15, 2007)

Why?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2007)

because of quarantine laws. Basically one year (let's just pretend it was 1950 for example) the government decided that any animals that weren't introduced to Australia yet couldn't be brought in without a special permit. Chinchillas, hamsters and other animals like squirrels weren't introduced to Australia yet, so now we cant have them. There is a particular department in the government that researches animals that people have petitioned to have introduced but it takes around 10 years to get new animals introduced.

We have strict quarantine laws here, so no hamsters in Australia


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting.

I have a huge headache now after using Sharpies for a poster I made. Lately, I've been getting migraines over any type of smell... it's starting to freak me out because before I wasn't so sensitive to smell where it caused me to ache for some hours. Bah.

How's the BF doing now, Rosie?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif because of quarantine laws. Basically one year (let's just pretend it was 1950 for example) the government decided that any animals that weren't introduced to Australia yet couldn't be brought in without a special permit. Chinchillas, hamsters and other animals like squirrels weren't introduced to Australia yet, so now we cant have them. There is a particular department in the government that researches animals that people have petitioned to have introduced but it takes around 10 years to get new animals introduced.
We have strict quarantine laws here, so no hamsters in Australia





that sucks ! but you have a cute rabbit !i used to have hamsters when i was younger. i even taught each one of them how to climb in a bowl to lick the remaining coffee



. one also loved crepes



.

seriously, cats have the momery of a fish. mine is asking me some food she already had, my dad left a note on the table. but she's so cute, she's now taking a nap on my bed.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

thats too bad


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2007)

my uni sometimes has good stuff. i have registered at the mailing list and received an email notifying me my teacher (history of criminal law) has cancelled his class tomorrow afternoon. which is cool because though i love his classes, tuesday is my biggest day at uni, and i have some research to do at the library.

yawn, i went to bed at 1AM just to finish that thing, i just hope there's enough ink in the printer for 4 pages because i don't wanna write it all down. counts for my final grade, so i hope it's good.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

your lucky

i need to go to the post office with my dad


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2007)

lol if it's like mine, you'll spend an hour there just for a stamp.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

well we got a secret post office and there isn't a lot pips there

but in the post office that i got my packs there a big line

too bad that not enough ppl get into this thread


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2007)

omg our post office has such long lines! it's crazy! I decided to bump this thread. I missed it. My rabbit has learnt how to do my hair. If I lie down on the carpet he brushes it with his paws and straightens it out with his teeth. LOL


----------



## Lia (Oct 17, 2007)

Aew how cute





I can't stand studying anymore. I want to go to shopping and buy my friggin puzzle i want since the beginning of the month


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg our post office has such long lines! it's crazy! I decided to bump this thread. I missed it. My rabbit has learnt how to do my hair. If I lie down on the carpet he brushes it with his paws and straightens it out with his teeth. LOL so cute





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aew how cute




I can't stand studying anymore. I want to go to shopping and buy my friggin puzzle i want since the beginning of the month





g oand buy it and hen return to study


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried grilled cheese sandwiches with very thinly sliced onion? It's AWESOME! I just had one and I'm making another=)


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2007)

oh man that sounds awesome. I'm soooo hungry right now...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2007)

a few months ago i lost some of my data, and as i am stupid, i only noticed yesterday my album of nine inch nails had disappeared.

but i found my favorite song from it on youtube, happy


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

that great





my b-day is on 2 days and i promise to myself that i reach 10,000

i hope i will do it


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2007)

you can !!!

yawn i am incredibly tired this week.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sooo slow at getting posts... it will take me years to get that many


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

im so close

its my b-day today

and i gotta to do like 60 posts

i hope i can make it


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

you still have time Mich! and you're doing well..

Happy birthday by the way.. did you do anything special? any presents or cake? I'm hungry just thinking about it


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

hhaa

thanks





well i bought a cake last week

for me and dad he will have his b-day at the 24

i got some presents i put them in the haul forum

and i think ill stay at home and relax

maybe ill meet a friend later


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

that sounds like an awesome birthday. It is too hot to relax here


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

well

last night i was with my aunt and with my bro gf at the mall

we set in a restaurant eat bagel toast and some lil fudge cake and it was a firework on it and my aunt sang to me happy b-day

how embarrassing


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

lol! that was sweet of them. I want a fudge cake.. yum!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

it was the first time i eat one

and e eat it with a hot cream and a ice cream ball


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

ooooooh yuuuumm.. I am SO hungry right now.. I am having a BBQ at my bf's house tonight


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

that sound so much fun

im here from 4:30 at the morning im so tired but i goota to reach the 10,000 posts

hahahah

i promised myself

its 11 afternon right now


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

wow you made so many posts in only a few days! that is so cool


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

its hard

but its helps me to keep with the english

lol

more 11 to go


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so bad at posting.. I never know what to say


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

but you are doin' a great job

you post a lot today

there a lot posts that you can answer on them on the genral chit chat

like the one i post today

"its my b-day and its raining"

and there some more like this one


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

lol.. i know.. and I think I'll start some threads today too


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

yea i saw





great idea

you can allso do some reviews i think that every review its like 2 posts


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

you only have 7 posts to go.. you'll definately manage 10 000! I would like to get to 3500 at least by next week? maybe...


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

you can do it easily we can just keep talking

hahaha

my father will return soon from work and i want to go with him to the store to buy cake

he got b-day at the 24 to October

i gotta catch some sleep

but i want my 10,000 posts already

6 more


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

only 4 now! I have over 90.. but I have a whole week



I just seem to post really slowly at the moment.. What type of cake will you buy with your dad?


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

i dont know yet

ill take a picture





if you will click on the new posts instead of choosing a topic it will be easier for you

i did some threads about my body lotion collection and no one answered yet

3


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll go and have a look at it


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

yea


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

I posted.. and on your nail polishes thread. Thanks for reminding me about the new posts thing, I forgot about that button!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

that way you can see everything and post in what you interested about

and see whats new

this is my 10,000 posts

yea

mission accomplished

what a pretty number


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

yay!! good job! now you can go to bed happy


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

yea i only got an hour until my dad return

thx for beign here with me

keep posting


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

I will! my goodness, you already have another 10 posts! how do you do that! LOL there arent any new threads that I havent posted on


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

i just did some






i bought a cake

i did a post on it


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got to know my sister delivered a healthy baby girl this morning...YAY. She told me our cousin is in the same hospital sharing a room with her. My cousin had her baby boy born through a c-section one month early...so the baby is tiny.

I'm so bummed now that I'm not able to be there with them since they live in another city. I hope I will be able to visit them in two weeks...


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 20, 2007)

that too bad

i know how you feel my cousin is far a way too i can see her just once in a month


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2007)

i need to work, i was almost late in my work last thursday and friday, and was really tired.

i'm out of body cream. lol if i don't put cream everyday, having a naturally dry skin it gets easily crocodile like. well my cream, which was in a pot (when i hear people talking about pots they always say it's not hygienic, well, i clean my hands before) has lasted me two weeks. 300ml in two weeks. my skin's a drinker lol. but it's so soft.

i went to a birthday party last night. the underground has still not reopened as it was supposed to (there's a strike since thursday) so my parents had to drive me there and back. it was good. i'm so jealous one of the gifts was a rice cooker. i so want one, i mean electric, not a microwave version.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 21, 2007)

i just returnd from work


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had two weeks holiday from work and I have to go back tomorrow


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 21, 2007)

that too bad

at least you had a brake


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Guys

Checking in,,, I have this week off work...at least my paying ob

Lots of other things to do am doing some Home upgrades repairs at my sons house ....oohhhhHHh my aching back...


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

im back to work today after being off for eye surgery. The only good bit is I have a reason to put on my 'professional' makeup and clothes, LOL. And the heels. They're important too!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im back to work today after being off for eye surgery. The only good bit is I have a reason to put on my 'professional' makeup and clothes, LOL. And the heels. They're important too! Oh Hope your eye{s} heel well what did you have done?I had cataracs done on both my eyes a few years back...working pretty good now..


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

I got prk laser eye surgery. They're almost back to normal, it's so weird not to have contacts in there! it's fairly similar to what they do for caracts I think. It was pretty scary I thought!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got prk laser eye surgery. They're almost back to normal, it's so weird not to have contacts in there! it's fairly similar to what they do for caracts I think. It was pretty scary I thought! yea when they did the first eye I was a bit scared...with cateracts they acualy remove the lense from your eye and instal an implant kinda like a perminant contact...It went so easy and I could see so much better that I couldent wait for them to do the other eye..


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

I got both eyes done at once. It was really painful once the anasthetic wore off but they have healed really quickly and I'm pretty pleased with them


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 23, 2007)

when we will see some new pic' of you ?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi



so whats going on this weekend?


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm feeling corked right now. Hahahahahahaha! I drank four rum and pepsi's tonight. I have stopped, had my limit. I am not really drunk, just happy and goofy.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds fun! Im smoking some ganja right now I wish *empericalbeauty* could be here puffing with me lol

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm feeling corked right now. Hahahahahahaha! I drank four rum and pepsi's tonight. I have stopped, had my limit. I am not really drunk, just happy and goofy.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sounds fun! Im smoking some ganja right now I wish *empericalbeauty* could be here puffing with me lol Have fun Ricci! I have never tried ganja or smoked anything.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

I wish i had a mojito. instead I have a cup of green tea. Not quite the same is it.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 27, 2007)

Gotta try one of thiose one day

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish i had a mojito. instead I have a cup of green tea. Not quite the same is it. Really? Well would like to blend a few drinks this xmas this year I never drink Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have fun Ricci! I have never tried ganja or smoked anything.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish i had a mojito. instead I have a cup of green tea. Not quite the same is it. I like green tea! I heard Aussie beer is suppose to be good but I have never tried it. I plan on having one more drink and then I am cutting myself off for the evening.




I don't want to be like this



tomorrow because I have a pedicure appt .


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

australian beer is ok.. it's a bit.. hmm what is the word. Well, it can be bitter and have a strong flavour. It's not as good as german or mexican beer but it's better than american in my op..

It's great when it's icy cold and it's like a 40C day outside!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif australian beer is ok.. it's a bit.. hmm what is the word. Well, it can be bitter and have a strong flavour. It's not as good as german or mexican beer but it's better than american in my op.. 
It's great when it's icy cold and it's like a 40C day outside!

Hmmm.. sounds interesting. I should check out the liquor mart and see if they carry Aussie Beer. They often carry different imports. I agree an icy beer is great on a hot day. 
I like Canadian beer.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

whatever you do, DONT buy Victoria Bitters (VB) or XXXX beer! it's crap! try foster's or something, LOL.

I cant remember if I've tried canadian beer before! I went through a beer phase and tried heaps of different international ones but then I got fat from all that beer so I switched to vodka and rum based drinks, hence the mojito, LOL


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 27, 2007)

hey everyone


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

hey michal.. what are you up to?


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 27, 2007)

im ok just woke up

lets talk on ricci thread


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys !

i'm cold, i'm gonna drink some tea. and i'm almost out of it. except i odn't wanna move from my desk lol, so lazy this afternoon.

i bought some acerola pills (it's a cherry that contains a high dosage of vitamin C), and wow, gave me enough punch not to yawn during my tutorial.





and now i'm painting my nails in black and pink ^^ (didn't find bright orange



)


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 28, 2007)

I got my toes done in bright pink the other day...


----------



## Lia (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey guys !i'm cold, i'm gonna drink some tea. and i'm almost out of it. except i odn't wanna move from my desk lol, so lazy this afternoon.

i bought some acerola pills (it's a cherry that contains a high dosage of vitamin C), and wow, gave me enough punch not to yawn during my tutorial.





and now i'm painting my nails in black and pink ^^ (didn't find bright orange



)

Acerola juice is really yummy (it's a brazilian cherry)
I'm crocheting right now


----------



## MindySue (Oct 28, 2007)

Phil bought me a 300 dollar pearl necklace this weekend. Total surprise and for no reason..mwaha


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

aww that is cute !

shh, don't make a noise, my cat's sleeping.

maybe we won't go at the theater after all. my parents said they bought tickets online for january 5th, with one for me, and i already wrote that in my organizer, i was so excited, but my dad is suddenly panicking because he didn't find any print or email to confirm he had bought the tickets. and as it is a famous artist here, there's little to no chance we'd have tickets now. pfff. stupid dad.





i'm pissed. Givenchy, for its birthday, has released special perfumes, all those we can't find in stores anymore because they're RIP products. including mine. but it is only sold in a (crappy) bottle of 100ml for 80â‚¬. that sucks. i can't put that much in a perfume, but i'd so love to have it. it's a feminine perfume with a smell of mystery.

i received a strange phone call this morning. someone wants to check one of our friends' wherabouts and i don't like it. especially when it's 9 AM a monday morning and someone has not a very nice tone. and i couldn't write down the phone number grr.

as usual our friend called home half an hour later, to see if my brother's ready to go in class, and i answered the phone, so i warned him. it's strange, he doesn't know who that might be.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 31, 2007)

great day everyone


----------



## magosienne (Oct 31, 2007)

i cleaned my room, and have some stuff to store. my brother doesn't care about dad's recommendations and if we pay a fortune for hot water. i so want to kill him right now, he's so irresponsible !

he has a tutorial in one hour and still hasn't done his essay and doesn't care about the small exam they have. pfff. and pffff. his friend is just the same.

sometimes i just wish my brother didn't pass his exam to become a cop just so he can learn that lesson, my parents didn't pay uni for him to party everyday.

as the parents are gone for the weekend, i'll forbid him to invite someone else than his gf. because i have work to do and i don't want to have to leave the house while he's loudly playing online or watching tv.


----------



## CellyCell (May 24, 2008)

Thought I'd revive this!

How's everyone's day going so far?

Me = bored, hungry.... it's raining after 2 weeks of hot weather, what the fizzhell is up with that?


----------



## MACGin (May 24, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if I should go to this show tonight. I work with the band so I sort of really should but I'm not feeling so great so I am not sure I wanna be in a smokey bar tonight...meh...


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2008)

it's about time someone resurrected it, thanks Celly.

i'm good. i've just watched bloodrayne. pfff, why do they always suck at making movies inspired by videogames ?

i went to see my favorite archeologist at the cinema today


----------



## CellyCell (May 24, 2008)

Haha bloodrayne? Wth is that? Sounds weird... I wanna go to the movies but everyone has seen what I've seen already.

MACGin, go with gut instincts... haha, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## daer0n (May 25, 2008)

Did i mention that mother in laws can suck dirt?



cause mine does


----------



## CellyCell (May 25, 2008)

Omg, Nury... you and Clarisse need to chat. She calls her In-Laws trolls... the funny thing is that they both are really short. You two would have loads to talk about, haha.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, but Nury's MIL is seriously strange (if you don't believe me ask Nury




) My Mil is hoping that Carol will come to her senses after 32 years. Oh well...talking about concerts, I saw James Taylor on Thursday. He was great!!!


----------



## Baby V (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello :]]Let's chat.

Everybody start talking. hahaha.

I don't know what to write!






I love the message u have in ur signature!


----------



## daer0n (May 25, 2008)

OMG yes Celly, i know i need to chat to her, she sent me a msg the other day btw, and i was shocked haha, i dont see her much around mut and i used to love talking to her cause she is hilarious! but i know she is busy and has her hands full with her new bebe





Listen to this, well, read this more like haha, my MIL pretty much abandoned her kids like 20 something years ago, reason?..cause she couldnt put up with her kids attitude, which at that point were super young, i think the oldest one was like 14 or 15 years old something like that,she has 7 kids, she left, she just drove away and never came back. Well she repented after a ton of years and wanted her kids to talk to her again and to have a relationship with her, but every time they invite her over to their house for christmas or stuff like that she will say no, and she says that she can't stand any of her kids babies, so she doesnt wanna have anything to do with her kids babies, see them or talk to them or baby sit them or anything, she says she only wants to talk to her kids and that is it.

Well today she calls back after my husband calls her about i dunno what, the kids start getting all fussy and then hubby goes to the bedroom so he can hear her and talk to her, next thing you know she says, "if you're coming over tomorrow, don't bring your kids, i can't cope with them" when we had already told her that we were gonna go out there tomorrow to check on our garden, since we planted a whole load of vegetables and whatnots in her garden, it pisses me off that she is that way, all i can think is that she is a spoiled brat grown old woman. Like wtf? i dont see my husband all week because of the screwed up hours that he has at work, waking up at 3 am and having to be there at 5 am, working all day coming home and eating and going to bed, we dont spend any time together for me to pass on this sunday and miss a chance to be with him, she's f'ing crazy that is all i have to say.

-sigh- rant over LOL

Lisa, sorry about my ignorance, who is James Taylor? sounds like it was a great concert and you had a great time


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2008)

haha omg, memories in here


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

"if you're coming over tomorrow, don't bring your kids, i can't cope with them" 


I can tell you if any MOTHER or MIL of mine said that, they would get a huge earful from me. This is the reputation that I have in my family. "F" with me or my kids, get the wrath


----------



## daer0n (May 25, 2008)

Well i think im adopting your reputation Tony





heck yes


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2008)

Im so bored, Im so sleepy... where is everyone?


----------



## ticki (May 25, 2008)

i went out last night. i drank too much. i am paying for it now.


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2008)

I wish I had a slushie...that would make me happy


----------



## ticki (May 25, 2008)

a slushy sounds good now. thank heaven for 7-11!


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2008)

no 7-11 here...


----------



## ticki (May 25, 2008)

what?! no 7-11? i thought those things were everywhere.


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2008)

hey guys. i am bored. i can't motivate myself to pack my stuff. i'm listening to some videos on youtube and watching movies.


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2008)

boredom is taking over me


----------



## CellyCell (May 26, 2008)

Aw, poor nury! That's crazy... I think my life would suck if I had sucky MILs. I mean, my dad will be most difficult to get through but they never turn family away.

I just came back from the mac pro store. I swear, they're sooooo friendly there! Ugh! I wish they lived near me because the local one, I got nothing but rude hoebags!

Andrew helped me and he's so easy to chat it up with. I heart him, I saw him last I went and we friendly then too. I finally got a 187 because that will be my last mac purchase until.... I get giftcards or something.

My plans for santa cruz are no more. Bummer :/ I had high hopes for this weekend. Caca.


----------



## Aprill (May 26, 2008)

Im still bored, now im hungry for something salty.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 26, 2008)

Aww my precious thread, haha. =]

helloooo.


----------



## MissElaine (May 26, 2008)

Hey everyone!


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys.. I remember this thread! good times!

A benefit of being single I guess, no more crazy potential MILs... Until the next boyfriend that is!

I'm looking for museums with online databases. I need 10 different pieces of coptic textiles by tomorrow night!


----------



## MissElaine (May 26, 2008)

Ugh. That sounds miserable.


----------



## Lia (May 26, 2008)

What is coptic databases?

Hey! I'm glad to announce that in 15 days , i'll be the proud owner of my first fluidlineeeee! YAY! No longer a MAC virgin, LOL


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2008)

it is! I keep finding good info but then it's not properly referenced so I can't use it. Grumble. At least it's my second last assignment of the semster! my second last undergraduate assignment! w00h!

Coptic is the name given to Christian people in Egypt. We are studying 1st millenium (1AD-1000AD) art from them.

Omg losing your MAC virginity! I'm so excited for you


----------



## GillT (May 26, 2008)

I was looking forward to receiving a parcel in the post today only to realise that because it's a bank holiday there is no post. To top it off it's a lovely day and I have to work.

*stares outside longingly*


----------



## pla4u (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was looking forward to receiving a parcel in the post today only to realise that because it's a bank holiday there is no post. To top it off it's a lovely day and I have to work.
*stares outside longingly*

sorry you have to worl I;m taking some well needed R&amp;R..planted a couple small bushes in the yard, am planing on doing a little kayaking a little later..


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

coptic textiles ! now that's interesting ! (ahem, as anything related to Egypt



).

maybe this site will help you ? poor info though.

i found something on the Louvre's website, if it can help.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

Bah, Celly, how come you're not going to Santa Cruz anymore? that sucks!

I was so bummed out last night, our truck is f'ed up, one of the cables that connect to the battery came off, and there is no way to keep it attached to the battery so that the truck can start, so its dead, good thing we got home safe last night, had we gone out somewhere and drove on the highway and this piece of crap dies on us there, we would have prolly had a major accident, or if my husband would have drove it today to work, oh well, things happen for a reason, but im pissed the heck off at the piece of crapness still, my hubby just got that darn job and that g.a.yness breaks UGH! he couldnt go to work today, anyone has a dog so that it comes and pee's on me?


----------



## Aprill (May 26, 2008)

Oh dear! We had a cable to fall off, but me and my husband did a little teamwork and had to do some strange shit to it. It should be a fairly cheap and easy fix


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

I hope so Aprill, he will take it to get serviced today, they're gonna tow the piece o' crap lol i hope that its a cheap fix cause man, lumberjack even bought a new battery last night, had to run in to walmart which was like 3 blocks away from where our truck stopped, [at a parking lot at safeway] and walk from there to the parking lot to where i and the kids were, freaking battery is like 50 pounds heavy dude. Poor Tris. -sigh-


----------



## Jesskaa (May 26, 2008)

Mother woke me up 15 minutes before i had to leave.


----------



## GillT (May 26, 2008)

Got everything done at work! Time to sit back and relax for ten minutes.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

That reminds me Nuri, I nned to replace the battery in the wifes van.. 4 years old and I buy a new one.. I don't mind walking to a store but I don't want her stranded out somewhere..

I fixed the old lawn mower today but in the process broke off a bolt in the engine.. So I have to get that out this afternoon. If I can.. Some holiday!! Lol thunder storms are on the way.. Should be here in a few hours....


----------



## ticki (May 26, 2008)

hm. once started, if the battery cable drops off, it should still run as electricity is supplied by the alternator. not having the battery connected should only affect starting the vehicle. if it's just that cable then it should be a quick fix.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I fixed the old lawn mower today but in the process broke off a bolt in the engine.. So I have to get that out this afternoon. If I can.. Some holiday!! Lol thunder storms are on the way.. Should be here in a few hours.... That's what happened to our truck Karren lol one of the bolts broke off so it wont attach to the battery anymore, plus, hubby thinks the alternator is f'ed up too, go figure, stupid truck, i hope they don't fire him at work for not showing up today, even though he phoned the boss last night and explained what happened, i don't mind so much that the truck broke down but more that he just got this job and this a$$clown of truck breaks down on us



bah! just when things start to look up for us this happens


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

ouch, i hope it's just a cable fix. we went on holidays with a broken alternator (damn thing broke on the freeway, we were scared !). it cost us some money to get it repaired.


----------



## CellyCell (May 26, 2008)

I'm heading to Clarisse's house



Bonding. So great.





I dunno if I should straighten my hair though :/ takes an hour... too lazy. But Myspace pics will happen... ha.

Anyone doing anything this memorial day?


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch, i hope it's just a cable fix. we went on holidays with a broken alternator (damn thing broke on the freeway, we were scared !). it cost us some money to get it repaired. Yeah, my husband thinks it will cost at least 500 dlls to get it repaired, plus he's gotta buy some other thing that broke off on it as well, blah, just lame LOL
Celly, im gonna be looking forward to see these myspace pics


----------



## CellyCell (May 26, 2008)

I've decided to go in rags - but making sure my makeup looks decent. Haha.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 26, 2008)

we're eating crabs for memorial day.

I got new glasses, because i'm a lazy girl who never takes out her contacts.


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

really ? not even when going to bed ? i couldn't, by the end of the day, my contacts bother me and i have to take them off.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

Isnt it dangerous to leave your contacts in and go to bed with them on?..

i could never do that, i always felt icky about that, cause an aunt of mine told me once she had forgotten to take hers off, and she woke up the next day with really red eyes and she tried to pull them off cause they got stuck to her eyeballs and she hurt her pupils, gosh i cringe thinking about it!!! and my eyes hurt! ack.


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2008)

I used to wear my contacts overnight.. the newer ones are thinner and allow your eyes to breathe. I did it once with the older ones and OMG, awful! they do stick to your eyeballs but you just need to resoften them with some of the saline solution/eye drops and they're ok again.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 26, 2008)

yeah, it's "dangerous". I always did it anyways, but i guess i have to stop that now because i keep getting eye infections from my contacts.

And i kinda think i'll start wearing my new glasses more anyways, because i'm looking pretty spiffy in them. [= but sleeping my contacts never bothered me.


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

my eyes are swollen from allergic conjunctivitis. they don't hurt, but my lids have doubled in volume, like i have been punched. so i can't really wear makeup. and let's not think about contacts.

my eyes are dry, so i can only wear the hard contacts, and i suppose that's why i can't wear them when the night comes.

a saleswoman, when i was buying some stuff to clean my contacts, told me too much broken vessels in the eyes and the doc can forbid you the use of contacts. she said i should also allow my eyes to rest by using my glasses one or two days a week.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2008)

Ouch, sounds painful yet again.


----------



## TylerD (May 27, 2008)

Whats up jess and other fellow mutters. I got a laptop yay. I got an HP for $750, 2 nights ago and it works great so Ill be on more often


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

That sounds so painful Mag! :s

Hi Tyler


----------



## TylerD (May 27, 2008)

Hey homey



Havent seen you for a while haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2008)

hey Tyler ! how are you ?

it's not really painful, it used to be but the antihistaminics help. it's just a bit itchy, nothing i can't handle.

the weather is moody here. rainy clouds, rain every once in a while, average temperatures.


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

LOL Mag, you sounded like the weather "man"





i almost pictured you in front of a green screen, with that remote thing in your hand and telling the weather, "the weather is moody today, rainy clouds, rain every once in a while with average temperatures"

lmao, im crazy i know


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

i guess there's weather women too hey, but i dunno why my head thought of Nicolas Cage



im so out of it today i guess


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

Im bored and tired &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2008)

Oh my, Hiiii Tyler.

i plan on being on here more often, because our computer was going a little off the straightline and mut went slower then turtles &amp; on top of that, summers arriving! 

So, since it's itchy even if you did like wear mascara you'd get mascara all over you, when you itched. I hate that. I also hate when i can't get all my mascara off easily and just wanna go to bed. Irks me.


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

Im bored too, mut is slow today





where's Celly when you need her


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

I know, there is a need for excitement!!!!!!! And that ehag is at work :/


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2008)

i didn't go to school today. 

which bites because i actually did my makeup completely for the first time in forever.

and 6 mintues before i go to leave, i start throwing up.


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

Damn Jess, you eat something bad?


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2008)

yeah, pizza hut.


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

OH EWW....pizza hut has some greasy pizza


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

ack, pizza hut is nasty i guess lol

but that sounds bad :/

ugh, i totally thought it was sunday today, its so boring, add to that, that i had a fight with lumberjack yesterday and it was shitty day, bah


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2008)

i just hate pizza,and pizza hut is gross.


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2008)

The ehag was asleep, pre-ohwait, shhh






I have work in 30 minutes and still not dressed. UGH. OMG, I'M DONE WITH WORK! I just wanna sleep in and go out when I please and eat during lunch time. Not take care of caca-smelling kids.





Be back later, biznatches. Have fun without the ehag


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 27, 2008)

I have 2 1/2 more hours of work, basically sitting on my ass. AND I start college tomorrow which sucks cause everyone is just finishing up and I have to start and be at school 3 nights a week during the summer. Blah it's gonna suck, I hate school.


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2008)

i'm blah lately. don't really know why though. not that my life particularly sucks, i'm just stressing over my june exams, will i ever find a summer job or not ? still gotta send my letter for next year's course, but i've been so disappointed this year by my uni, it's like i have no chance of getting accepted in it, and i wonder why wasting a stamp for a negative answer ?

i suppose i just have to hang on there, it's just as usual i get too involved in things and i don't see the picture clearly anymore.


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

We can all concur that school sucks donkey balls.


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2008)

i agree, school was complete lametardedness to me





im bored as a mushroom in the desert -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and lumberjack bought more plants today baha, my gawd....our house is really a jungle now. all we need now is a monkey to go with all the puhlants


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

My parents are the same. They bought some freaking miniture palm-trees. o_0

I'mma tell my dad, "this ain't mini-Cuba, foo'."


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2008)

lmao @ mini cuba





i should tell that to lumber too i think


----------



## TylerD (May 28, 2008)

I is great



I was only on for a second last night, I was tired and fell asleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Plus I use my laptop when my gf is asleep lol ( I is a jerk that way) so my typing is slow cuz I try to keep it quiet hehe....

Anyways whats new with everyone





Nothing new with me by the way



I was outside jogging earlier, now tired and thats all.


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

I am great too. I just ate cereal.


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2008)

oh today, guess what? i moved a leg. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (May 28, 2008)

I like cereal its good especially froot loops and Thats great you moved a leg daer0n haha but umm... yia its great thats all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anywhoobies I is going downstairs mah lady is asleep i dont wanna annoy her, I guess I could take this puppy downstairs with me but I wanna go watch a movie... Im thinking tango and cash yay Anyways Ill be on tomorrow for a while.

Later


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

I moved my head to the right.


----------



## Aprill (May 28, 2008)

my preggo belly itches


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2008)

my left eye moved to the right


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my left eye moved to the right ROFLMAO. OMG, I'm CRYING from laughter!My stomach hurts....hahahahaha.

hahahahahahahahaha.

I breathed.


----------



## Aprill (May 28, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2008)

I had a shower.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2008)

I had chicken salad


----------



## glamadelic (May 29, 2008)

i gotta toothache and it hurts so bad!! :[


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2008)

After the shower i dried off.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2008)

lmao!!! STOP ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ticki (May 29, 2008)

have you ever eaten a bowl of ramen, and when you were done just fill up the bowl with rice and eat the soupy rice?


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao!!! STOP ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT






LOL Ticki, i have done that actually, the soupy rice is actually better than the noodles



i like rice better than noodles for some reason.


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2008)

well, as much as i love japanese food, ramen is the thing i cannot eat. i should introduce you to my best friend ticki. she loves putting a ton of soy sauce on her rice.

i made myself some pizza, burnt it. made myself some apple pie, loved it. made myself some mini breads for tomorrow's breakfast, but eaten a few already (i added some nuts, amonds and dried gruits).

there's one thing i hate about Paris : with the pollution it's impossible to grow any herb. i had to buy some cilantro and fresh mint at the local grocery store


----------



## ticki (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, as much as i love japanese food, ramen is the thing i cannot eat. i should introduce you to my best friend ticki. she loves putting a ton of soy sauce on her rice. OMG have you had any real ramen yet? not that stupid stuff that comes in plastic baggies or styrofoam cups and bowls. sooooooo good.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





LOL Ticki, i have done that actually, the soupy rice is actually better than the noodles



i like rice better than noodles for some reason.

for sure! although, i do love me some noodles. i have a friend who doesn't like rice. how the heck does an asian guy not like rice?



he only likes noodles so his brother and i started calling him "limp noodle" some years back.


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2008)

WOOHOO!! assignment handed in!!

only one more thing due for this semester and I can't access it until the 3rd of june.

How is everyone doing in here? any exciting news?

you guys are making me super hungry, LOL


----------



## CellyCell (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After the shower i dried off. PMSL.
You're hella crazy, Nury. Ah - if others understood.

Woop Rosie! Well, whats new with me? Um - not much :/

I'm excited work ends next friday and it's also the same day I go to the Kanye West concert too - I'm juiced.





And the Santa Cruz fired has been contained some so hopefully I can reschedule going there with the co-workers again for this Sunday. Never been there. It's a free entrance theme park next to the beach, and they have a whole bunch of other stuff to do. Cross finfers.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 29, 2008)

I am going to Pennsylvania on June 11 to take care of my mother and grandmother who have cancer.


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2008)

I had a full on day at work today, all my appointments were back to back, I had a brief 15 minutes to myself this afternoon to scoff down some food and a quick check of MUT. Tomorrow looks like a slower paced day, I only have 4 clients so far.


----------



## MissElaine (May 29, 2008)

Hey y'all. It's nearly 5 am and I'm still awake. Why do I do this?! Lame socks.


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2008)

bec that makes me feel so tired reading that!

do you get paid per appointment? or do you get paid per hour?


----------



## GillT (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissElaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey y'all. It's nearly 5 am and I'm still awake. Why do I do this?! Lame socks. That used to be me all the time. Asleep by maybe 4:00 at up and 6:45. It sucks. I don't know how I survived. o.0


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2008)

oh ladies, I only pull all nighters if I have assignments due!

it's been a really really long time since I stayed up all night reading or surfing the net... in my old age I need the sleep! lol


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG have you had any real ramen yet? not that stupid stuff that comes in plastic baggies or styrofoam cups and bowls. sooooooo good.


for sure! although, i do love me some noodles. i have a friend who doesn't like rice. how the heck does an asian guy not like rice?



he only likes noodles so his brother and i started calling him "limp noodle" some years back.

lmao @ limp noodle!


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2008)

yaaaawn... so tired!

I have been having the weirdest recurring dream.. what do you guys think it means?

In the dream I'm driving my car up a hill at night. It comes to a slight downward dip which has a crossing at the bottom. As I get closer to the lights/crossing at the bottom, I realise that the door on my side, the driver's side, is either completely missing, or open. I know that at the crossing I'll have to slow down, and I become afraid that someone will get in. So I try to drive the car while reaching out to shut the door.

In some of the times I've dreamed it, I get lucky and the lights are at green so I can go through (with no car door). In others, I only just shut the door in time.

It's the weirdest dream. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lil-miss-living (May 29, 2008)

OMG i'm bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! limp noodle is genious though lmao

*************************************

That IS a strange dream!!!! I don't know much about dream interpretation but i'd guess the fact you're going up a hill at the start signifys your life up to this point, everything was going well college/work, social life etc the fact that it's at night and you're afraid of someone getting in could show that you're at a stage in your life where things have started to go "downhill" a bit, there's nothing exciting or new happening so although you crave something new you are afraid of stepping out of your comfort zone!?!?! Afraid of something "getting in" and changing the course of your life???

It goes green when you've no car door maybe this means if you keep going your life will be great even without a door even if people do get in or get out of your life, however the fact that when you have a door you try so hard to close it for fear of what might happen could mean that you're sabotaging opportunities which have the potential to make changes in your life??????

As i said, i've no idea but that's what it seems to mean to me!!!


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2008)

Today is one of those days for me.........bah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2008)

my room is a mess, i'm piling magazines, those i keep and put in a box, those i keep for a last read before they join their brothers in the garbage (we're recycling, so i have two different garbage bags, yay.....!) and those i pile in front of my dad's comp because i don't want to throw them away (law mags with interesting info) but i won't have place to stock them in my new bedroom==&gt; scan.

my cat is having fun, smelling everything and sleeping in a corner of my bed.

arg. i'm already depressed at the thought i'll have to clean the apartment tomorrow.


----------



## dcole710 (May 29, 2008)

I just realized that I don't own a fork. I cut up some watermelon chunks this morning and just went to grab a late night snack only to find that I don't have a single fork. I do, however, have 75 pairs of chopsticks. I honestly can't remember the last time I used a fork.


----------



## CellyCell (May 29, 2008)

Dunno, Rosie?

At least you don't dream about killing people. I read it was either pent up anger or you kill off someone you're jealous of. It was some random old lady I killed, so I wasn't jealous of her but I sure did have pent up anger.

Every time I have a dream of killing someone, I feel so much better the next day. Haha, I'm hella weird. So I tell my co-workers, "today I dreamt about killing someone" and they're like, "oh, no wonder in you're in a better mood." Lmao. Weirdo.

Haha, Dara. No forks? That's insane.


----------



## ticki (May 29, 2008)

now i know who not to piss off on these boards. scarycelly.


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2008)

lol !

still haven't finished packing.


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2008)

I like the name scarycelly.

dcole - have you always lived in korea? I don't remember you living there at all!


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bec that makes me feel so tired reading that!
do you get paid per appointment? or do you get paid per hour?

By the hour, I used to get paid per treatment, and then you only got a percentage of that and then you had to pay laundry fees too for towels on top of that, it was crappy, being on wages is much better.


----------



## magosienne (May 30, 2008)

it's 2AM and what a better way to fall asleep than taking off wallpaper ?






well the bits that my cat scratched and come easily, mom and dad left all the tools at our home so it's kinda hard to take it off with just one butter knife.


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

had some mexican food at one of my hospitals today and it's giving me some serious acid reflux.


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

I'M SO SICK. I went to bed last night at like 0030 and by 0145 i was up throwing up. And again around 0400, and around 0600 and few more times before 1100. ugh, wtf is going on?????


----------



## CellyCell (May 30, 2008)

ScaryCelly?





I'mma go dream about you now. I keed.

Know what I did today?

I rode a dinosaur.






And it was amazing.


----------



## MissElaine (May 30, 2008)

OMG that DOES look amazing, CellyCell!


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

tired but not sleepy. came home from work and just crashed on the couch earlier.


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2008)

wow cellers, you and your friends have awesome makeup skillaz.

You all look gorgeous. I will be your grasshopper, and you will be my yoda


----------



## magosienne (May 30, 2008)

lol !!

admire me. i cleaned the apartment in an hour (hoover, dusts,mirrors&amp;sinks, cleaned the pavings in the kitchen and bathrooms). +the washing machine cleaning some clothes+the towels &amp; dishclothes waiting to be washed.

nearly got a heart attack as i went away from the washing machien for one minute, jsut the time to get the laundry soap, and i found my cat ready to jump in it








i also put some bleach in the toilets and my cat was having fun, rolling everywhere, taking all sorts of positions. she coudn't have access to the bleach, but it's like she liked the odor. WTF ??? oh well, she also llikes the anti mold product we use for the shower


----------



## daer0n (May 30, 2008)

lmao Mag!

your cat is crazy





Good morning everyone, its 6 am and im awake lol

been awake since 3:30 am, and havent gone to bed haha

will go have a nap pretty soon though










This is for your kitty Mag


----------



## dcole710 (May 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dcole - have you always lived in korea? I don't remember you living there at all!

I've lived here for three months. I love it. The original plan was to stay for one year but I think I might stay longer.


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

waaa. that cat poster is cute. i love cats, but i hate them. deathly allergic to the little guys. i used to not be, though.


----------



## Bec688 (May 30, 2008)

I just woke up and my top lip is swollen for some reason, right in the middle...and I have no idea why!! It doesn't hurt, it doesn't feel tender, no cold sore, I either look like I have been punched in the mouth or recieved bad botox. I hope it goes down, I am meant to be going out tonight


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

The saying on the cat poster is exactly how my daughter talks. half her words end with an a


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just woke up and my top lip is swollen for some reason, right in the middle...and I have no idea why!! It doesn't hurt, it doesn't feel tender, no cold sore, I either look like I have been punched in the mouth or recieved bad botox. I hope it goes down, I am meant to be going out tonight



awwww, maybe it's the way you slept. a lot of times when i sleep really hard my lips swell


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

if it's really upsetting you, put some ice on it for a min or 2


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2008)

lol, that cat picture is so funny... I really like this one:






hee hee!

Bec, I wonder what is up with your lip? my whole skin looks hideous and broken out ish.. I'm going to the dr about it today. I think it's stress, but being as how I'm going to be doing a masters soon (hopefully) the stress isn't exactly likely to tone down any time soon and I'm sick of having ugly skin!


----------



## Bec688 (May 30, 2008)

Hormonal changes Rosie? Have you changed your contraception? Diet changed, skin care change? It could be a variety of things that is setting it off, and you're right, stress can definately be a factor, going to the doctor seems like a good idea to me, good luck hun, I'm sure your skin will calm down soon.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2008)

well she basically said to get a blood test and they would diagnose whatever was wrong with me from that. She didn't really say anything helpful at all..

I got a referral to a skincare person though so I'll see them and find out what they can do to fix it from there I guess!


----------



## CellyCell (May 31, 2008)

I'm HUNGRY!

Waiting for Olive Garden but it's gunna happen way later tonight and I'm hungry NOW.

It's for my friend's Ana's birthday... my bestie comes up to me at work going, "hey, you wanna go to dinner for Ana tonight?" I'm like, yeah why not?

Later at work she goes, "I'm going to the clubs tonight!" and I'm like, "what happen to dinner? Ana changed plans?" and she said... "you know how Ana is, she'll prolly cancel it so I'm just going to the clubs."

But it's not canceled.

And I wasn't invited to go to the clubs. She's going with her stupid-ass boyfriend that I hate. Ugh, whatever. I TRY not to get annoyed because she's my best friend but the shit she does is just... I dunno, I've been doubting our friendship for some time now and I never use to do that. Especially when she lies to me and goes out and says she went with so and so when really it's with her stupid ass boyfriend.

I HATE HIM! Ugh.

Emo rant over.

Goodluck with the Docs, Rosers. Them bad breakouts is a good-mood killer.


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

LMAO Rosie, love that cat picture too






I agree with Rebeca, i think it could be hormonal OR like you say, stress, i had been through a TON of stress lately and my face was fugly! full of pimples everywhere i swear i looked like the corn cob





Celly that sucks that she is your 'best' friend and she lies to you? my god...i think by now i would have cut off our relationship as friends if she did that to me, seriously, what a [email protected] No wonder you're pissed.

I just ate a ton of lime chips with hot sauce, lmao. pfft, i pigged out, shame on me.


----------



## CellyCell (May 31, 2008)

Ugh, the OG is canceled cus bday girl is getting her nails done.

When I'm hungry... I'm grumpy





My mom better take me to the buffet, fast. Fatty over here is starving.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2008)

lol those cat pics are great !!

i need to go do some shopping as the fridge is becoming nearly empty but if i'm on a no buy, it's not to spend the money on groceries, it's the last thing my parents pay me, so i can buy a few things sure but don't expect me to go back with arms full of bags.

ugh. my belly hurts. i'm researching what could have caused it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2008)

I have decided that the main complaints of muters are:

we are tired

we are hungry

our friends/boyfriends/friends boyfriends are *******s

we have medical/health issues that are irritating.

My solutions?:

eat something, get some rest, take some vitamins and stop freaking talking to your ******* friend/boyfriend/friend's boyfriend.

Lol. Now to take my own advice...


----------



## pla4u (May 31, 2008)

sounds like good advice...

Just droped by to se whats up how is everyone today?


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2008)

not too bad.. haha, a bit tired, I have issues and health issues.. njot hungry at least





how about yourself?


----------



## CellyCell (May 31, 2008)

I take your advice on eating, rosers.

Never ever ever will I go to a chinese buffet. Boy, is my ass suffering right now.

But I churned out 2 video tutorials last night, woop! Just gotta edit them, which I hate.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2008)

haha. talking about chinese, my brother went to the restaurant (two streets away) and ordered some stuff to eat at home. he brought back my favorite chinese dish : the rice white crisps



.

i wanted to buy some nuts&amp;almonds today, but gosh they cost money for just a little bag. pff. just when i really wanted a healthy snack.

i did bought some groceries, along with a cereals box for my bother, he had nothing to eat for his breakfast poor thing. i hope for that he'll bring me something back from Disneyland



, he's going there next wednesday with his gf[although i doubt it as disneyland is Minnie's home and his gf his such a fan of Minnie he'll probably burn his card to death].


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

Gawd, i just got up from a nap, its 20o and im rrroasting, woke up feeling all lost lol ..and hungry, wtf, ive been soooooo hungry lately, i better NOT be pregnant again, this tubal ligation better have worked, im unrealistically hungry


----------



## ticki (May 31, 2008)

speaking of naps, i just wasted the whole day. woke up at 7, did some breakfast and my expense reports, laid back down at 11 and didn't get back up until 3! what happened?!


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

You can't be pregnant Ticki lol, missing time? dun dun dun!!..

You probably havent had enough sleep lately, thats all...





or someone spiked something you had to drink ..dun dun dun LOL


----------



## ticki (Jun 1, 2008)

i hope to everything that's holy that i'm not pregnant. how would i explain that to my family?

my baby is a pharmacist... maybe somebody DID spike my drink.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got back from my friends house, had a girly night, myself nad my two best friends. Wine, chocolate and a good old chit chat, I am rather tired now though...we went to bed at 3 am.

A couple of posts back I was talking about my lip being swollen..I now know why, it appears I am developing an ulcer like thing on the inside of my upper lip, that sounds totally grose... eh lol


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hope to everything that's holy that i'm not pregnant. how would i explain that to my family?
my baby is a pharmacist... maybe somebody DID spike my drink.





lmao Ticki!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2008)

Ouch Rebeca, i hope it goes away soon, does it hurt?

and how did that happen? ..maybe it was caused by wearing lipstick/lipgloss?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah it does hurt, I just need to keep my mind on something else, otherwise I keep touching it with my tongue...always the way, we have to fiddle with things we shouldn't!

I don't think it's from wearing lipgloss/stick, I just get ulcers sometimes, never in this spot though, weird! I've been rinsing my mouth with warm salty water, and that seems to be helping.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2008)

oh dear...

well that salty water should help, salty water is great for healing wounds, and ulcers are like wounds.


----------



## ticki (Jun 1, 2008)

you might have scratched it when you were brushing your teeth or something. my gf gets those all the time. takes forever to heal up. ask your doctor or dentist for some triamcinolone. that should help it heal faster.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2008)

maybe try some medijel or whatever that numbing jel is called -bonjela? it should help.

I want to see a skin specialist this week. my sister went to one and she said she was really good. I'm sick of having mediocre skin. I'm feeling really ugly at the moment because of it!

I went for a run this morning! I felt really good about myself afterward! but the bad thing is that it's looking super cloudy now. If it's rainy all week then it will be so much harder to force myself to go!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2008)

We've got the mist up here and have had dribs and drabs of drizzle throughout the day, I think winter is starting to set in..boo






I have some bonjela, already using it, thanks for the tips guys





It'll be interesting to see what the skin specialist says, I can understand how you're feeling



Might be time for a new skin care routine too? Evening primrose oil and fish oil are both REALLY good for the skin, they can help clear it up, and help improve the general appearance, plus, it's got your essential fatty acids, so it's good for your body in general. Blackmores do a nice combo of the two.

Evening Primrose Oil + Fish Oil - Blackmores


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw an ad today for new daily multivitamins.. they're coated with a berry flavoured surface thingy, so that they don't taste horrible. I think they sound kind of yummy! I might buy some


----------



## ticki (Jun 1, 2008)

feeling blah today. woke up at 6 am. i'm an early riser. that drove my gf crazy at first, but now she's used to it. 2 hours later and i still haven't gotten anything done yet. waiting for my boss to message me back. he wants me to fly up to redding, ca for some business on wednesday, but the airfare will cost $895. so here it is:

fly - 1 hour to the airport, sit around an hour and then an hour flight. total of 6 hours out and back.

drive - 4 hour drive, but i get reimbursed at the current tax rate which is $.505 a mile. total of 8 hours, but i get paid an extra $250 ($150 minus gas) to do it.

decisions...


----------



## nicemoments (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw an ad today for new daily multivitamins.. they're coated with a berry flavoured surface thingy, so that they don't taste horrible. I think they sound kind of yummy! I might buy some



this sounds really interesting. i need to up my vitamins! it's winter now is australia. need to combat the flu season~


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2008)

i second evening primerose oil and fish oil. try also borrachio if your skin's getting dry, it helps





arg. poor brother ate chinese yesterday, and he's sick today. not sure it's the food that caused it, his health state was a bit fragile before. still, i always have the bad feeling chinese food is overcooked and they're masking everything behind (or under) sauce.

i feel not so good myself. i think it might be related to the pasta i ate. leading me to the logical and still suspicious conclusion : gluten. i don't know, i know i am a bit stressed lately, but not so much to trigger a messed up digestion.

watching Jodhaa Akbar for the 20th time. so love that movie.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been watching the triplets of Belleville recently. I love it!

NiceM, I know, how cool do those tablets sound? they're by cenovis. I'm going to see if I can find them.

I get my last exam tomorrow!!! then it has to be done by friday and the semester is finished. I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2008)

i haven't seen that movie. is it good ?


----------



## ticki (Jun 3, 2008)

holy hell. i spent all day yesterday just freaking miserable. i think i might have gotten an acute case of food poisoning or a 24 hour virus or something.

i woke up feeling nauseous and slowly degraded from there. by midday, i couldn't even stand up and was just huddled in my bed. i tried to eat a little lunch, but it sat like a lead weight in my stomach and ended up puking it out anyways. i had a little bit of juice and a few slurps of soup and went to bed. i'm feeling 100% better this morning, but i just wanted to die last night.


----------



## nicemoments (Jun 3, 2008)

i watched indiana jones at the cinema last weekend.. and it was GAWD AWFUL CRAP! wasted my $17 i could've spent on MAC! all i can say is spielberg is obsessed with aliens or the movie must've been funded by scientologists! plus.. all his references on places, people and language in south america is all mixed up (according to my spanish friend)


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 3, 2008)

That sucks ticki. I've had that before... just weird, it last for a day too.

I'm annoyed for some reason. With a lot of people. I need to learn how to get over things and move on.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 3, 2008)

omg Ticki that sucks, im glad you're feeling better today though. I know the feeling, i actually used to feel that bad when i was pregnant, it was misery all the time





omg, i think those days of the month are close, i feel like drinking a full bottle of hot sauce here, wtf!! i hate craving for stuff before my days start, why oh why did i have to be a woman, like Celly says, its CACA!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Ticki, that's how I was one day last week. Everytime I would fall asleep I would have really strange graphic dreams, then I would wake up and go puke. That happened like every 2 hours. It's odd that so many people are having that problem lately.

I feel ok so far today, just extremely moody. I'm not happy about going to visit my husband, it's supposed to be around 103 today, and that does not excite me at all.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nicemoments* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i watched indiana jones at the cinema last weekend.. and it was GAWD AWFUL CRAP! wasted my $17 i could've spent on MAC! all i can say is spielberg is obsessed with aliens or the movie must've been funded by scientologists! plus.. all his references on places, people and language in south america is all mixed up (according to my spanish friend) i quite enjoyed it, mostly because i like the character Indiana Jones, and i thought introducing a new "related to Indiana" character (i'm trying to keep it as spoiler free as possible



) and making "her" reappear was a great idea.
as far from the story itself, well. i've spent enough time reading books about the ancient South american civilisations to know you can't learn history by watching a movie.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

i packed some stuff today, can't believe i stored so much stuff in seven years.

after using about half of my bottle and cleansing my eyes with physiological saline, my conjunctivitis seems to have calmed down.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2008)

I saved my last home-made anzac cookie to have before I started work on my essay this morning, but when I got up, my dad had taken it to work and eaten it!






I know it's silly but it really annoyed me. I was looking forward to it so much!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mmm I love home made anzac biscuits. Did you bake them?

I made a date loaf the other day, left it to cool whilst I went out in town to do some errands, came back and the whole thing had been eaten! Never got to have a slice of my own cake...hmmmpphhh!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

I did indeed bake them myself. Grumble, I would have been annoyed not to have any date loaf as well!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 4, 2008)

Im hungry, how about one of you bizzles come fix me a late night snack, lmao i kid, haha


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

lol!

ANZAC biscuits are like the easiest biscuit ever. They take 5 mins to make! if I was in the neighborhood I'd bring some over..


----------



## daer0n (Jun 4, 2008)

That baby is getting big Aprill!

i was just looking at your siggie LOL

im bored, kinda hungry, im craving for god damn tostitos, and hot sauce, WTF! feel like im preggo, NO! im not, just ..expecting those days, pfft. evil hormones make me go hungry when i shouldnt =_=


----------



## Aprill (Jun 4, 2008)

haha I know, I get another sono on the 16th? something like that, Ill post pictures






IM HUNGRY AND I JUST ATE HELP ME HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 4, 2008)

I'mma eat my mom's tacos! Ahh. She only makes them once a year and that's on my birthday because they're so freakishly delicious. I just found out they're flautas in Mexican-land. But Mexican ones taste all funky.

I wanna taste some Anzac biscuits. They look yummy.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

I had to look up flauta online.

haha kind of embarrassing, but I find myself looking up slang on urbandictinary.com a lot because I don't know what they mean!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 4, 2008)

GRRRR... I'm taking the "Texas Safe Motorist Course" online so I can get a discount on my insurance, and it's bugging me. It is a mandatory 6 hour course, that you can break up and work on whenever you want. The part that bugs me is the fact that it is a mandatory 6 hours. I just finished a module, but I won't get credit for it for another 82 minutes, and I can't move on until that time has lapsed. Why must they punish me for being a fast reader???


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 4, 2008)

Omg, those tacos I ate. Bought to throw them up. I'm at the gym and its a no-no.... eating before you work out.

Blah.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

Urgh...your tummy must be turning Celly!

Kat...your 82 mins are almost up





Urgh, I think I am starting to get sick, my throat and ears hurt. My b'day is on Tuesday, knowing my luck I'll be sick again this year, my past 4 birthdays I have been sick!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Ugh, Bec I wish. I just tried to check on my time and the page isn't loading. i'm going to be pissed if my progress disappeared. I already emailed them and hope that they get it straightened out soon. I want my dang discount.

Celly - yuck, tacos and a workout

makes me shudder at the thought


----------



## KatJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor thing! I see you're a slave to tradition!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

It appears so! lol

That is soooooooo frustrating when pages won't load, that happens to me sometimes when I'm shopping online and then my entire cart gets wiped, not exactly the same, but I feel ya!

My brother is too cute, I told him I wasn't feeling well and he just came to my room and brought me a chicken noodle soup - mmm yummy!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

awww, your bro is a sweetie bec! take some damn immune boost, it works really really well. Get the bugs early and you'll be fine for your big day!

Cellers, ANZACs prolly have a different name over with you guys. They're basically a cup each of oats, coconut, raw sugar and flour, a pinch of bicarb soda..

and then into that you mix 125 grams of melted butter, 2 tablespoons each of water and honey or golden syrup which has been stirred together over a low heat.

After it's all smoodged it will be a hideous sticky mess. Pop walnut sized dollops of them them onto a lined baking tray and LEAVE GAPS because they spread. Put them in the oven for around 15 to 20 mins. They will look like they're burnt on top but they will feel soft. This is normal and they harden up over time so dont over cook them





See? done and done! delicious Aussie goodness for you all





(I just found out that Willum loves these!)


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hahaha Rosie, you're a walking cook book lol I think I'm gonna go make some!

I've taken my immune boost and some echinacea - hopefully it'll tackle the bug before it gets bad.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds delish, Rosers. Never heard of a mixed coconut/oat combo. I eat a bunch of Salvadorean/Mexican pastries if anything. I just discovered Philipino pastries... hmmm.

They have the tastiest donuts - dunno what they're called.

Why am I talking about food if I still have the throw up feeling? Haha.

Felt like a highschool reunion at the Gym right now. Too many guys I know of...



awkward.

Bec, your bro sounds sweet. My sis would never do that. She would encourage my sickness. Horrible, uglier version of me of a sister...


----------



## daer0n (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha I know, I get another sono on the 16th? something like that, Ill post pictures





IM HUNGRY AND I JUST ATE HELP ME HELP ME PLEASE

LOL!!that happens when one is preggo....i was hungry all the time, i could almost eat lumberjack alive





Yay Aprill, i wanna see that lil baby that makes you crave for mustard





LOL this is funny


----------



## magosienne (Jun 4, 2008)

that sounds delicious Rosie ! my mom's best friend does a similar recipe but she only uses cereals, like corn flakes. deliciously crispy.

BAH ! i wanted sweet potatoes to bake a cake and some compote.

they cost more than 3â‚¬/kilogram(which is what i need), when they cost only 1.40 at la RÃ©union. and my gosh the look of those poor pineapples at the supermarket. i want to live on an island !



if i manage to get some for cheaper sunday (market day) i'll make those two. if they're good, i promise i'll post the recipes. and as mom's cookbook is full of pics, i'll be able to scan them.

phew ! i'm far from done, but i've been throwing away lots of paper(already 6 big bags and more to come), we have a say here, you "select by emptying". my cat was having fun on my bed and now i have a bandaid on my hand (nasty cat claws).


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm debating whether or not to go to work today, I have the beginnings of a flu, stuffed nose, sore throat and a croaky voice, I think I should take the day off, get some rest and hope it's better for tomorrow? Plus, I also think it's grose for me to go to work, do a facial on someone and breath my icky germs all over them. I wouldn't want a sick person giving me a facial, or being in close proximity to my face.

Though I'm casual, if I don't work, I don't get paid, no paid sick leave sucks





It's gotta be what's best for my clients though, I'm staying home.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 4, 2008)

if you have fever or feel dizzy, stay home. if you just have a runny nose and cough, maybe use a mask ? although your clients might freak out



.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL she'd look hilarious!

I hope you feel better soon Bec!

I should not be here actually, I should be doing my last assignment.. but I just need 5 mins of non-work time!

Did I tell you guys that the ex called me and begged me to take him back? it was AWFUL. I asked for time to think about it but I feel horrible knowing I have the power to hurt someone or not. Plus I'm frustrated, I've already broken up with him once, and he's forcing me to do it a second time. I'm really stressed thinking about it. Once my last assignment is in, I'm going to have to give him a call and discuss it



(insert hyperventilating here)

I'm thinking of buying a little plastic container to transfer some of the body cream that Bec gave me, so I can have some at work and some at home





Anyway! back to the effects of the Gold Rush on Colonial Australia!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha face mask...attractive! lol It still puts people off, I know I would find it off putting. I have already called in sick, so I'm sitting here in my cosy dressing gown, pjs and bed socks with a hot cuppa and spending a bit of time on MUT before I head back to bed, if I do, I hate just lying around in bed when I'm sick, hmm maybe it's DVD time?

Rosie! That boy is playing emotional mind games with you! Didn't he say he wanted to break up because he didn't LOVE you anymore?? He needs a slap! Though I guess it all depends on how much you love him and if you think he might still love you back, these things are never black and white, though he deserves a good slap around for messing with your emotions like that. Ok..I'll get off my soap box now. Sorry sweetie, I just don't want you to get anymore hurt than he's already made you





Little plastic bottle sounds like a good idea, that is a rather big bottle to be lugging back and forth to work. You should be able to pick something up from a $2 shop or from Coles or somewhere like that.


----------



## Lia (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm effin tired. Spent the entire afternoon standing up at surgery


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

what kind of surgery was it? I havent seen you post in ages lia! nice to see you back





And B, you didn't upset me! I'm more stressed about having to go through the whole break up thing again - it's very emotionally draining and upsetting, and I HATE hurting peoples feelings. I was the type of child that would cry if other kids cried.

Apparently, he kissed someone when he was drunk more than 18 months ago, and so ever since then he felt he wasn't good enough for me and shut himself off from me emotionally in the hope that I would find someone who was worthy of me.

I met up with him and it was awful. He was so appologetic for the cheating and said he'd never stopped loving me and wanted to spend the rest of his life with me, etc etc. It made me so annoyed because I knew something was wrong and I gave him about 8 months of time to tell me what it was, and now, 3 weeks after we break up, he finally tells me.

It's not the cheating that upset me, I can forgive that, but I can't forgive the last 18 months of our relationship being a lie, and I don't want to be with someone that won't be honest with me, no matter how scared they are. I don't think I could trust again, which is why I want to end it, even though I do love him, and I think he's a lovely person. I just can't deal with all this emotional baggage and the lying. I'd never know if he was telling the truth.

(haha, now I'll get off MY soapbox) This whole thing is incredibly draining and stressful. That's why i'm planning a trip to melbourne in the next few weeks to recover! woohoo!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know how hard that can be, I went through the same thing with my ex, he wanted me, he didn't, he wanted me, he didn't, and it's INCREDIBLE the amount of guilt you feel having to tell them no because you still love them, and you choose to see the good in them, sometimes it gets to the point where you need to decide what's best for you, even though you might have to hurt that other person, it's difficult, but if it means peace of mind, less stress, less torment, and not feeling miserable all the time, sometimes it's just what you have to do. It doesn't make you a bad person, or not compassionate, it's just doing what is right for you, and that's something you need to figure out. Trust is a very importanr element of a relationship, and most relationships won't work out if the trust isn't there. Sometimes it's a matter over listening to your head over your heart. It sucks though





Melbourne...............shopping time!!! I love Melbourne, I could easily live there, fantastic shopping, great cafes/restaurants, hot guys.. lol I'm a Sydney girl at heart though, love it just as much


----------



## nicemoments (Jun 5, 2008)

ugh! i hear ya! an ex is an ex for a reason



good riddance!

btw.. lucky you! in melb! wished i'm there shopping rite now! perth is nice and cosy but i could do with a shopping spree over there!




&lt;-- stressed from work

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know how hard that can be, I went through the same thing with my ex, he wanted me, he didn't, he wanted me, he didn't, and it's INCREDIBLE the amount of guilt you feel having to tell them no because you still love them, and you choose to see the good in them, sometimes it gets to the point where you need to decide what's best for you, even though you might have to hurt that other person, it's difficult, but if it means peace of mind, less stress, less torment, and not feeling miserable all the time, sometimes it's just what you have to do. It doesn't make you a bad person, or not compassionate, it's just doing what is right for you, and that's something you need to figure out. Trust is a very importanr element of a relationship, and most relationships won't work out if the trust isn't there. Sometimes it's a matter over listening to your head over your heart. It sucks though




Melbourne...............shopping time!!! I love Melbourne, I could easily live there, fantastic shopping, great cafes/restaurants, hot guys.. lol I'm a Sydney girl at heart though, love it just as much


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never been, so you ladies will have to tell me some good shops to go to





I might see a show too! I'm going all by myself - I've never been on a trip alone before!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm finally almost done with this stupid course! Waiting for the last of the time requirement to dwindle away, and then on to the final test!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 5, 2008)

Yay, done! Super short test at the end, lol. I got a 100!!!! Woohoo for car insurance discounts!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol So well worth it in the end hey Kat? Glad it's over for you, that thing was driving you up the wall!


----------



## nicemoments (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never been, so you ladies will have to tell me some good shops to go to




I might see a show too! I'm going all by myself - I've never been on a trip alone before!

i've nvr been too! but i hear enough good things to make me want to go!





Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, done! Super short test at the end, lol. I got a 100!!!! Woohoo for car insurance discounts! congrats!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 5, 2008)

Hahaha, thanks, I'm definitely glad it's over. As long as I get the promised discount, it will be very well worth it. Between having an accident back in January that I got the blame for (which is BS, long story) and moving to Texas, which has higher rates, I need all the help I can get.

Now I'm going to reward myself with a nice warm shower!

Thanks Nice!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2008)

yay Kat ! that's great !!

Rosie, enjoy your trip to Melbourne, it sounds like fun. i'd accompany you, but i'm on a no-buy so i'd be a bad shopping partner (hm, there's also the slight difference of locations).

your ex is your ex, that's it. he'll have to deal with it himself, you, you have moved on.

i can't seem to finish packing my stuff and i still have to take off the wallpaper. it's going to take me time, the damn stuff has two coats and i'll have to wet the walls to get everything off, as dad's painting them.

then this weekend i'll start working for my exams, my results are so-so which i have to take some exams again, i know i could have worked more, but some of my grades surprised me as i thought they could be a little higher.

you know in french universities the teachers are pretty much independent, and that's too bad because most of those i got this year suck at their job. they have the knownledge, they just can't teach properly. it's sad.

as a consequence, i decided not to apply for that master 2 i wanted. whatever, i have other projects for next year. besides, i don't need it to apply for my future job's entrance exam.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

aww, Aude, that totally sucks!

for me, the bad things I don't get my results for another SIX WEEKS! so I will worry and be concerned about whether I passed until then!

by which time, I will only remember myself as working SUPER HARD, haha!

Seriously though I did work very hard, although I feel like the quality of my work sucked.

WOOHOO! last essay is completed. If I don't pass this subject I am going to smack someone pretty hard, lol.

How nice is this, my boss let me leave an hour and a half early which meant I missed rush hour traffic - it saved me a lot of time to do my assignment and it's the reason that I'm not up until 4am doing my stupid essay!


----------



## Lia (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what kind of surgery was it? I havent seen you post in ages lia! nice to see you back




And B, you didn't upset me! I'm more stressed about having to go through the whole break up thing again - it's very emotionally draining and upsetting, and I HATE hurting peoples feelings. I was the type of child that would cry if other kids cried.

Apparently, he kissed someone when he was drunk more than 18 months ago, and so ever since then he felt he wasn't good enough for me and shut himself off from me emotionally in the hope that I would find someone who was worthy of me.

I met up with him and it was awful. He was so appologetic for the cheating and said he'd never stopped loving me and wanted to spend the rest of his life with me, etc etc. It made me so annoyed because I knew something was wrong and I gave him about 8 months of time to tell me what it was, and now, 3 weeks after we break up, he finally tells me.

It's not the cheating that upset me, I can forgive that, but I can't forgive the last 18 months of our relationship being a lie, and I don't want to be with someone that won't be honest with me, no matter how scared they are. I don't think I could trust again, which is why I want to end it, even though I do love him, and I think he's a lovely person. I just can't deal with all this emotional baggage and the lying. I'd never know if he was telling the truth.

(haha, now I'll get off MY soapbox) This whole thing is incredibly draining and stressful. That's why i'm planning a trip to melbourne in the next few weeks to recover! woohoo!

A gastroduodenopancreatectomy, AKA Whipple surgery (if you watch Grey's Anatomy you'll remember one episode about it)


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

wow! that's pretty serious! did you get to sew anything up? or was it mostly holding things and passing different surgical instruments?

gosh, I so could not do that..


----------



## Lia (Jun 5, 2008)

I could suture only at the end. i spent practically the entire 4 and 1/2 hours of surgery holding the liver


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

well, to be honest with you, If I had to get whipple surgery, I'd like someone to be looking out for my liver! it's an important job!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2008)

yay, the laundry's drying, i emptied the dishwasher, put some dirty stuff instead inside, cleaned the table, caressed the cat (my brother's home this week which means she's extra extra cuddly).

now i'm listening to some music and finishing packing some stuff.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blah...My stupid work decided to upgrade the security and now everything is almost blocked. Myspace being one! That would kill alot of time! And my chat is gone, too. They suck. I'm annoyed.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blah...My stupid work decided to upgrade the security and now everything is almost blocked. Myspace being one! That would kill alot of time! And my chat is gone, too. They suck. I'm annoyed. I know, they did that crap to us a long time ago. Myspace will always be number one on a company's to block list lol


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had people that i would "stalk" their page, lol. Ex's, Ex's new girlfriends, family etc...for no other reason than to be nosey. Now i'm BORED!!! I've finished all my work for the day. I need to find new websites...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 5, 2008)

Nick, there is always sites like Meebo.com for chatting. That's why I got a sidekick phone so I could use the net on that whenever.

Rosie, that made me sad reading your ex problems. Never a brownie point for his ass.

I'm going to the Kanye West concert tomorrow, woop. I'm excited. BUT I gotta do my sister's makeup for her 8th grade dance and it's the last day of work too. I'mma stress getting all that done in a few hours and drive off for nearly 2 hours to the concert, ugh.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 5, 2008)

meebo is blocked, my stalking days are over. I just took the net off my phone so i wouldn't be messaging people i'm not supposed to. Trying to avoid drama that i bring on myself.

Have fun at the concert! Post pics of the makeover!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 5, 2008)

HAHA! That sucks... Nick, it's time to admit you have a serious problem.

I use facebook just for that too anyways - will admit, spying on my ex and stuff. Nosey!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm Nick and I'm a stalker. lol. Okay this is the slowest work day of my LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm selecting what clothes i keep and clothes i throw away. i keep stuff i used to wear a few years ago. the funniest part being i can still wear it with less breasts and belly






still seing that cute little blue pullover made me seriously consider i should take more care of myself and eat better.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 5, 2008)

My last day as a freshman is tomorrow.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2008)

Jess, isn't that a good thing?

I didn't really think of it like this, but today is my last day as an undergraduate... If I pass this semester then I'll officially be a graduate student! and then, when I start my masters I'll be a post-graduate student!

It's kind of scary, isn't it?


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 6, 2008)

It's about time, Rosers



I want that title.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 6, 2008)

Completely worth it though Rosie



Think of everything you've achieved in the past 4 years!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2008)

haha, I'll be Miss R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist.Cult &amp; Mu. Studies.

AND THEN! 2 years from now I'll be

Miss R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist. Cult &amp; Mu. Studies, MA Mu. Studies.

AND THEN.. (maybe) 3 years after THAT I'll be

Dr. R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist. Cult &amp; Mu. Studies, MA Mu. Studies, PhD in Mu. Studies

Phew. or maybe not. The Undergrad was hard enough


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 6, 2008)

lol I always get so confused by all those abbreviations! If you study anymore your brain will explode! lol

You kinda remind me of me neighbour Sonja, she is currently doing her THIRD degree, and then wants to do a PhD and knowing her, she'll find another degree she'll want to do after that, she is addicted to studying. I wish I had that much stamina lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2008)

haha, I'm not addicted to studying, but I figure I should get it all out of the way as soon as I can.

Omg, one of the guys who used to work here came to collect his mail. He also asked me to go out for drinks (second time he's asked). This guy was a colleague of the guy who I suspect spiked my drink just after I started this job. Like, um, NO?!

Its very quiet in the office since it's the friday before the long weekend, and i was just praying someone would come out so I wouldn't have to keep chatting to him. You know how some people invade your personal space? eek I feel all shivery thinking about it. He's attractive, but I just don't get a good feel about him after that incident.


----------



## ticki (Jun 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, I'll be Miss R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist.Cult &amp; Mu. Studies.
AND THEN! 2 years from now I'll be

Miss R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist. Cult &amp; Mu. Studies, MA Mu. Studies.

AND THEN.. (maybe) 3 years after THAT I'll be

Dr. R Shaw, BaBSc Nat. Hist. Cult &amp; Mu. Studies, MA Mu. Studies, PhD in Mu. Studies

Phew. or maybe not. The Undergrad was hard enough





typically, you'd only list your highest credential. also, as i understand it, higher studies leads to a masters of science in your field, so you'd go from:
R Shaw, BSc-BA

to

R Shaw, MSc

to

R Shaw, PhD

doctor is merely a salutation. when verbally addressing somebody with a PhD, i'd call them doctor or professor, but i've never seen anybody list Dr as their title. it simplifies writing your name for us, immensely.





regardless, if you stay the course, then they'd be awesome accomplishments.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, in OZ they may do things differently. The US model is as you say, but Europe is different and I would guess Australia is different also. She will be Dr. Rosie to me, but no matter what, she will always be Mommy to Willum.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2008)

haha, very true. I think you're probably correct about only listing the highest acchievement normally, but I'm not sure how it would work since my undergraduate degree is a double degree, half sciences and half arts, whereas my post graduate degree is neither arts or science. So, if I only listed my masters, they wouldn't know that I have qualificiations in 2 other areas.

Speaking of willum, he is very close to finishing his BSc in Chewing, Climbing and Hiding at the moment





LOL


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Speaking of willum, he is very close to finishing his BSc in Chewing, Climbing and Hiding at the moment




LOL

This is Willum's cousin Riley, who has already finished his degree.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahaha that is so cute! What a smart bunny!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

haha ! that's so cute !

my cat was having so much fun yesterday ! like

you kept screaming and beign mad at me whenever i scratched the wallpaper in Mag's room, but you take it all off now





oh, but look at those piles of paper ! yay!! (my cat loves paper, especially uni stuff -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â°)

mom's skillet burnt my crepes

i need to go back to work as i haven't finished taking off all that wallpaper.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 7, 2008)

The Kanye West concert was.... okay to good.

I got exceptionally good seats for my ticket price - by the stage and was visible enough to see their faces. Compared to the people we came with who spent $180 each on floor tickets... row 24. So I think we were closer, they just had better visual of the whole thing and paid $50.

Anyways, so Lupe Fiasco performed and we didn't realize it was him until his well known songs came on. I liked his show, very relaxed. Then N.E.R.D. which is perhaps my favorite performance from the show. Then Rihanna... she was okay. Nothing spectacular, but she's really pretty in person. Crazy how much she looks the same. Her costumes were freaky as hell. Looked like wrapped condoms.

Kanye was really good. I mean, if you're a HUGE fan of his - he gave a SHOW. Very beautifully made and had a story line to go with. It was just him, alone, on the stage - very Kanye. He dances ugly though. And he went on loooong... kinda wanted him to stop. Haha.

Guess it was worth my money... I think I'm past the concert-faze, tbh.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2008)

wow that's a bargain. Shows are always a lot more expensive in australia for some reason...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, depends if you're willing to sacrifice good seats or a good fortune. I'm cheap, so yeah. Haha.

But the last year - the Justin Timberlake concert... I spent $80 per ticket. Those were the cheapest since I bought them late.

My friend's boyfriend and her cousin kept asking what seat we were in.. making fun cus we were high up and they were ground level. Little ass boys, ugh. Honestly, we saw the acts better but whatever. Then her boyfriend got an autograph by Goapele who was some rows in front... then he rubbed it in our faces in the car... I'm like, "did you take a picture?" - no response, "well then, for all i know - that can be anyone's signature and you claim it's from this goapa-caca don't even know how to say her name".


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

haha !

for some reason i hate autographs. sooo lame. i could ask my dad to sign you a piece of paper, since a french singer (bouh ! don't even like him) took our family name for his singing career (what ? ashamed of yours ?) everybody asks if he's family. pff, like there's anything in common between us and him. at least *I* can style my hair.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2008)

lol @ mags, you are hilarious!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

I FINISHED TAKING OFF THE WALLPAPER !!!!!

yay !!






now, dad's part : painting.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow that's a bargain. Shows are always a lot more expensive in australia for some reason... EVERYTHING is a lot more expensive in Australia


----------



## magosienne (Jun 8, 2008)

i have a headache, but i already took 4 ibuprofen, and i can't take more if i want to sleep this night. i don't dare taking a migraine pill.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate headaches.

Even more, i hate when I wear headbands and I get headaches from wearing them. Why does beauty and fashion always have to mean pain. Rip off!

I have started knitting a cardigan! I hope it is done in time for me to wear it for winter. It's not that complex of a design but it's harder than anything I've knit before... I hope it doesn't look awful, imagine how bad that would be, spending hours making something that looks hideous and home made and wonky





fingers crossed it turns out ok!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 8, 2008)

i suck at knitting. mom tried to teach me, but she's right handed and i'm left handed. kept making holes.

dad's computer is great, but the klak klak klak each time i type is annoying, and i'm listening to music on youtube, and i realised every video is darker on his screen.



i'm so used to mine, with my (slient) keyboard and all the additional buttons, my 12Gb of music (i'm mad, but i riped all my cds in case they got damaged or stolen during the move).


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2008)

it's warm and sunny outside, i'm going out for a walk.


----------



## ticki (Jun 10, 2008)

another heat wave in northern california. i'm melting.

in other news, the iphone 2 has just been announced yesterday. anybody gonna get one?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

nah, i got a new phone fairly recently so no iphone for me...

Ok, so the whole thing with the stuff and the telling the ex that i def did not want to get back together and so on and so forth... finally got done tonight.

SO relieved. Emotionally draining, but not as bad as I thought. PHEW. I can move on and find someone who will be FOREVER forever, not 1.5 years forever


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nah, i got a new phone fairly recently so no iphone for me...
Ok, so the whole thing with the stuff and the telling the ex that i def did not want to get back together and so on and so forth... finally got done tonight.

SO relieved. Emotionally draining, but not as bad as I thought. PHEW. I can move on and find someone who will be FOREVER forever, not 1.5 years forever





thats good you got that all taken care of. my son started tball yesterday..practice 3 times a week ... yikes! no more social life for me


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

eek! 3 times a week!

but at least he'll get a lot out of it





tomorrow I'm going to a craft fair ('the' craft fair in sydney more like) with my mum.

I'm hoping to buy some pretty materials for a new quilt. i want to do one with stars on it!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm between a new i-phone and a new Blackberry Bold...but it's so hot here, I'm about to melt!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 10, 2008)

Get the Iphone!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

get the iphone.

and i suggest nobody ever get the lg env.

it's an annoying phone.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 11, 2008)

I dunno what to do with my spare time now that I don't work or go to school.

And gas being so expensive!

I'm paying 4.50 per gal right now... I drive a V6, so gas is gone in a few days.

Plus is mainy hot here. UGH.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2008)

it's not too hot here.

i'm feeling blah. this afternoon i must work for my exams.

we're out of paper for the printer. just when i need to print some stuff. gotta search in my non packed stuff if there's not some lost sheets i can use.

gotta go to uni get a code and copy the stuff i can't scan and print. grrr.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh, I hate going somewhere just to print/copy - I hate that! Happened often when I went to school. Our desktop is down and the printer goes to it... I'm hoping my mom buys a new one before I go back to school in the fall.

Annnnd now I'm uploading a youtube tutorial


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eek! 3 times a week!
but at least he'll get a lot out of it





tomorrow I'm going to a craft fair ('the' craft fair in sydney more like) with my mum.

I'm hoping to buy some pretty materials for a new quilt. i want to do one with stars on it!

you will have to post pics! I love quilts Im just not that talented...

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm between a new i-phone and a new Blackberry Bold...but it's so hot here, I'm about to melt!!! Lisa I am in love with th BBerry bold... I am waiting for it to come to my service....


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

I went to the craft fair today..

I bought a whole stack of gorgeous fabric squares in 'asian' style themes - in certain parts of Asia there are myths about the 'moon rabbit' which is why rabbits are so common in Asian art - I got some really cute fabrics with bunnies dancing all over them!

the other pattern has fireflies all over it.

The colours the quilt will be (at the moment) is red, dark blue and a kind of beige... I'm going to do a star pattern. I just have to decide how I'm going to arrange the colours so they are evenly spread across the quilt.

Abby, quilting isn't that hard, especially if it's plain squares. I was surprised how easy it is. But maybe I'm not doing it right - my mum and I kind of just did what we felt was right, haha!

The worst part is all the calculations - you have to add in seam allowances around the outside of every shape you cut - which has to be at least 1cm wide. I'm terrible at maths so it took me ages to add up all the seam allowances and figure out how much fabric I needed.

I almost forgot to say - at the moment i am around 35 rows and some seaming away from finishing my sweater! woohoo!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

I filled out my first job application today.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

oooh, what was it for Jess?


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

cleaning off tables at bill batemans, this little place near my house.

they just fired somebody, and i applied like 5minutes after they fired this guy, so..

haha, i'm hoping they'll be in need because i need job, pretty bad.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2008)

how could they not want you??


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 12, 2008)

That craft fair is awesome Rosie, I've been quite a few time with my Mum. She is a quilter, so when we go to those things she's like a kid in a candy store lol Here's a quilt my mum and her quilting group made me for my 18th birthday. They did what is called a "round robin" my mum did the centre piece then each member of the group took turns to do a row..and voila a quilt.






I've made a few quilts myself, the basic square ones are ok, it's once you start doing things like triangles/stars/round shapes it can get tricky! As far as the calculations go.. that's what Mummy is for



lol Now that you're starting a new quilt, I'm inspired to do another.. haha

Ooohhh you might like this online store Rosie.. Duckcloth - Fresh fabric for print &amp; pattern lovers!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2008)

bec, that is gorgeous! I love the butterflies! so cute!

that site had some really cute patterns on it!

I'll have to take photos of the cute fabrics I bought to show you guys.

The craftshow had some cute patchwork bag kits, if you're looking for a small project. Let's face it, quilts are a big undertaking - this will be my second, and it needs to be bigger than the last to make sure two people can fit under it with lots of overhang! - not that I have a second someone to share it with at the moment!)

I still have that damn sweater to finish... theres not much left, but I had a free lancome facial this morning and tonight I went to see sex and the city so there wasnt much time for knitting


----------



## magosienne (Jun 12, 2008)

just ate two bananas. yum.

couldn't find some papers, no more ink or paper in the printer, guess i'll have to do as planned, no master 2 for me next year. gonna kill my parents because i was suddenly motivated to send it. oh well. there's the breton lessons i wanted to take next year, we'll see. or japanese but it depends if i have a year-long job or not as it's really expensive (it's a job i applied for, selling stuff at Matsuri a japanese restaurant, still got no answer but fingers crossed).


----------



## magosienne (Jun 14, 2008)

grrr. this morning my mom jumped in and almost accused me of stealing a paper according to her false logic was supposed to ocme with her magazine. three tiems i tell her nothign came with her issue, and she doesn't beleive me. what's the poitn of even sking me the first time if she has already made up her mind ?

i hate when my parents jump to conclusions. then clean this, clean that. oh funny i thought i was supposed to work for my exams ? no way i do everything.

anyway, morning rant.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm quickly checking MUT at work whilst my boss has gone out...ssshhhhh! lol I haven't been on much in the last dew days, I have been so busy at work and then I was in the city from Saturday night on, so I haven't had much of a chance of getting on here.

I hope everyone is doing well



How is everyones day going?


----------



## fiercely (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been applying for jobs like crazy too. I haven't heard back from anyone... and I HAVE EXPERIENCE, lots! I don't understand it, I'm so frustrated. My boyfriend is coming to see me in 40 days (wooo!!) and I go back to school soon in Europe and I'm BROKE.... I'm a bit stressed... anybody else?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not too bad... I have a work course on thursday - all day excel course. Blah. They're having massages at work and I will miss out





(we get them every month to two months though so I'll look forward to the next one.)

I finished my cardigan on saturday! I havent had time to take photos yet though..


----------



## Anthea (Jun 16, 2008)

You am me both Bec, I'm at work too, its cold and wet and quiet and I just want to go home light a fire and keep warm. Anyways I will look forward to this weekend as I may get to go out on Friday night. It depends if my sons overnight camp proceeds or not.

Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## magosienne (Jun 16, 2008)

my my my, the mess, we're organizing closets in our next apartment, Ikea has great stuff but everything has to be bought separately so it really adds up and it's gonna cost us money. but at least i have determined what i want.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

oh I would love to choose the components of my wardrobe!

mine was put in when I was too young to know what I'd need, and it is completely useless. Not even half enough shoe space, never mind clothes!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 16, 2008)

I love Ikea! I just hate building stuff.

Oh no, it's 3 AM here. Staying up late and cramming during finals week has really throw off my sleeping cycle.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

same... well not study, but just stuff generally. I find I'm going to sleep around 1:30 and then I want a nap at around 3pm.

Most inconvenient. LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sleepy and sore still. Blah.

But I'm heading to frisco with the family... should be good, if I'm not so cranky because of lack of sleep.


----------



## ticki (Jun 16, 2008)

we spent the weekend cleaning up the place for her friends to come over and stay the night. the place looks great! now we just have to keep it that way.

on a side note, i have to travel up to seattle today and return the next pm. not looking forward to it at all. i'd rather stay home.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 19, 2008)

blah. i need to work for my exam tomorrow. and i'll also need to write to a consumers' association about mom's sheets, she ordered them in february and so far we only received half of the order. bothers me, even if i find commercial law very entertaining lol.

i played with my cat, she scratched on my hand. blah, my skin's so thin it's gonna take time to heal, hopefully won't leave a scar, and it hurts. add to that my hands are a bit dry lately.

can't find any bandaid so i have to use cotton and a gauze bandage to hold it in place.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2008)

My summer is so boring. UGH, WHY MUST I HAVE BORING FRIENDS?!

I would be in Reno, Nevada right now if it weren't for my dad. SO ANNOYING. And we won't be doing anything until my sister is done with her Summer School - that's in 6 weeks. So caca.

I'm really hoping my trip to Lake Tahoe comes through. I wanna get out of this city!

I gotta get ready, gonna get my check. My last check.




Bittersweet.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

aww, cellers! are you looking for a new job?

yawwn, only just getting up. Well, ok that's a lie. I'm still in bed.

i need to let the rabbit out, finish tidying my room for my birthday...

I miss the ex - he was the bedroom cleaning MASTER





I must know his skills.

Next time he's on msn I'll ask, lol


----------



## Ashley (Jun 19, 2008)

Celly, you can come to LA!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Bored, boredom.

Lame, lameness.

bah.

Why is life so boring sometimes.

-sigh-

i gotta go to bed soon, and what did i do all day? go and check the vegetable garden that we have at my mother in laws place, that's it, ugh.

Booooring!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm recovering from a doozy of a migraine, I had to leave work early yesterday and sleep it off and today I have had one of those kind of dull sort of headaches, it's starting to get bad again





Though I did have a lovely surprise when I got home, Anthea sent me a little something as thanks for doing her order for her... so I'll go post that up in the haulin a$$ forum.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 20, 2008)

aww, how sweet of her!

Hope your headache clears up

you should take something now - it will only get worse unless you stop it!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not looking for a job - don't want a job. Newwwp.

I'd love to go to LA, Ash. Just too broke for it. Hmm. I'll definitely save up for it though.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2008)

I AM DONE WITH MY EXAMS THIS WEEK !!!!!





thanks for letting me vent.

blah. three more next week.

my belly is killing me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 20, 2008)

ouch!

I hope it perks up Mags!

and congrats on the exams! they'll be done for the semester before you know it! woohoo!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2008)

it's still the same pain i feel since last november. i know stress can cause digestion problems, as do my periods, but come on, everyday ? please don't tell me it's the hormones, they're fine thank you.

yay ! so my brother is on training in a police station very close to where we used to live in Brittany. we might stop at our ancient town, mom owes me my broken bowl and i want some icecream ! they seriously make the best rum/raisins icecream. when you finish you really get the taste of rum. of course it's in a so tiny quantity it won't make you drunk or anything, it's just really tasty.

plus i need postcards (i collect every postcard with a pic of lighthouses



)


----------



## magosienne (Jun 27, 2008)

BUMP !!

the apartment is a mess. i can't wait to move in the new one, although i kind of feel sad to leave the actual one, i really liked it here.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2008)

Im sooo annoyed, way to ruin my weekend, my lecturers missed a massive component of my work and they probably wont remark it since they're *******s! GRRR!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 27, 2008)

WTH ??? if really they won't remark it, go complain, it's not your fault they missed something.

guess what ? we clean here, and we do it again there. as usual, we clean the apartment we leave, and we then clean someone else's sh*t in our new one. the kitchen and the bathroom are being painted and cleaned, so that's two things we won't have to do, but that's really not a luxury. mom got the bidet removed. haha, didn't even know what that was for, mom said it's used to wash your ahem kitty.


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in the office right now and I have nothing to do. The boss won't be in until 9 and I'm so bored.

I hope I get off early today... I wanna go to the Pitts for the weekend!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2008)

lol, Mags I've always thought bidets were weird...

LaJa, that sounds like a nice weekend planned!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 27, 2008)

There has been a lot of small surf. I am soooooo tired.


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope it turn out to be nice, too.

I haven't seen my brother and his b/f since March, and I really miss him.

Only thing is, when I'm in the Pitts I have to visit the extended family which means I'm sure as hell have to meet my ex.

I don't think I want him and my b/f together in the same room - that won't be good.

Damn, my boss still isn't here and I have nothing to work on... the phone doesn't even ring.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have nothing to work on, but i don't care. I'm so happy it's Friday!! I haven't gone out in a long time!!! And I need to, I feel it in my bones, lol. I wanna drink, laugh and have FUN!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 27, 2008)

blah. here goes my decoration plan. mom and dad bought our closets 50% off at Ikea. huge deal i know, and money's tight nowadays. but that was the only color i didn't want. they don't care because they like it and it suits their furniture, but it doesn't suit mine. i am so pissed and frustrated because since i was little my parents always had the last word in terms in decorating my room, and that was my chance to get it as i wanted.

in order to "compensate" my dad said he would buy me any decorating stuff i wanted, wall stickers, whatever...because if i had my color as planned he wouldn't have bought that stuff ? so that's not compensating, that's just a way of shutting me up. at least that's how they made it sound to me.

and if that's like the shopping days with mom, the japanese lessons and other stuff they promised they'd buy me ...

so now i don't even care, i'm just blah and whatever. even my wall color won't fit anymore and that is the only thing i will change in my room.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

that sucks!

I haven't even bothered to redecorate my room since it's pretty ugly... peach walls, useless wardrobe, ugly desk...

when I move out and have my own house I hope I can afford the look that I want. I'm so sick of having a mish mash. It would be nice to have a bedroom SET. Don't you think? with a dressing table (vanity) and stuff all matching... sigh. I've always wanted matching furniture!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 28, 2008)

Speaking of cleaning...

I need to clean and organize the house. My brother, sister in law and two nephews are visiting the first week of August. The place isn't that messy but I need to organize stuff etc, ack!

I guess I'm going to be a grandma.




My female platy fish had babies again. I discovered three fry. She probably had more but the adults eat them when their newborns. Last month she had babies and one survived and is getting larger. It looks like a female. Its small but she tries to copy the adults behaviour lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

aww, congrats grandma! that is so exciting! I remember when our fish spawned - just regular gold fish! it was crazy. They really loved each other, but none of their babies survived


----------



## Shelley (Jun 28, 2008)

Awww.. that is so sad. Did the adults eat them?

I was told to capture the babies and put them in a baby tank clipped to the side of the tank but apparently it stresses them out.Especially when the adults swim up and stare. I have plants, fake logs etc so I guess its less stressful when they can hide.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2008)

Im bored and hungry, sadly, im always hungry


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

No, the adults didn't eat them, they just didn't live very long. I've heard that about the baby tank too!

It was funny, their mum was a standard goldie, and daddy was a white boggle eyed fan tail. Very odd little creatures. I would have liked to have seen them as adults.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im bored and hungry, sadly, im always hungry



Me too! I'm hungry also. What are we going to eat?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2008)

Steak, again. All i like to eat is steak, bread, and mustard

Too bad no cocktail with the steak bah humbug


----------



## Shelley (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, the adults didn't eat them, they just didn't live very long. I've heard that about the baby tank too!
It was funny, their mum was a standard goldie, and daddy was a white boggle eyed fan tail. Very odd little creatures. I would have liked to have seen them as adults.

That would be an interesting to see how they young ones would look like especially with the two different adult species.
I heard many of the fry don't live. Either they are eaten or just don't live due to weakness. I guess they call it survival of the fittest.

I'm heading off to bed. Tired. It takes very little to tire me out these days so I better get some rest.

I hope everyone has a good night!





Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Steak, again. All i like to eat is steak, bread, and mustard
Too bad no cocktail with the steak bah humbug

Yum! Steak, bread and mustard sound delicious! That sucks about the cocktails but I know your pregnant. Think of all the celebrating you can do once baby is born.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

oh man I'm with shelly. I could murder some steak bread and mustard!

maybe I could have that cocktail for you?


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey! Popping around to say hi to y'all


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 28, 2008)

I am soooo tired. There has been surf all week. I'm not getting anything done around the house.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 28, 2008)

So I am going to a roller derby bout tonight....I might join the team!

Anywho, we'll see if I get scared away!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2008)

saw my best friend [six months we didn't see each other !], she bought me some cute earrings i fell in love with (small blue flowers



) and my parents paid the chinese restaurant. yum !

phew ! cleaned my window, that wasn't difficult but it took me osme time, i really hate how pollution makes everything dirty.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 29, 2008)

yaaawwn, I've been napping. Am I the only person my age that naps? I got tired, LOL


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2008)

lol. i can't take a nap, but i love staying in bed as long as i can in the morning, when i'm still in that zombie/half sleeping state. that is, only during holidays, the rest of the time i can't.

yay ! my best friend got her master in biology, and she needs a diploma in economics, so she's still thinking about it, but next year she might be in the same uni as me. that would be great !!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 29, 2008)

that would be very cool!

Ugh, I'm sick of being the only one in my group studying. They all earn full time





one of my closest friends just bought an apartment with her boyfriend. Like, EEK! they're all moving on and I'm still at home with mum n dad


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2008)

me too. sometiems i feel like i'm stuck.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 29, 2008)

exactly. I mean I wont finish until 2010, and then I'll have to get a job and I won't be able to afford to move out until I've saved a little... I'm going to be at home until I'm like 75 at this rate!! lol

and my friend has saved up like $42 000 since she was 18!!! and if I'd been working full time all that time like she has I'd probably have nothing, so I guess in a way it's good I'm studying, at least I have an excuse to be poor...


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

Leaving home, (eventually) quitting university, moving into my own place and getting a full-time job were the best thing I ever did. Sometimes just giving yourself a push to get out there and be independent can be the kick-start you've been waiting for.

It's not the best thing for everyone however and I sometimes regret not just holding out until I graduated. I have nothing to show for my years at university and I feel that I'm no better than a shelf-stacking waster without a degree. I've always hated the thought of not being seen as somewhat intelligent and I know that a degree isn't everything but I feel I need it. I need to feel that I am something, that I'm more than average. I can't think of how to word this properly but at school I was always near the top of the class and I freak out at the thought of being less than that in real life/my career as well.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2008)

hopefully this will be my last year, if i pass my exam, and it's gonna be tough. i'd be out of the nest in jan. 2010. as much as i love being a student, i feel it's time for me to be independent. although i kind of fear that too. contrary to you Rosie, i'll have a job, judge is a civil servant job, so i'll get a special status, and get paid. ack, then it will be a bit more than 2 years of training before i'm a real judge.

blah, i'd also like to find someone to warm up the bed for me, something bigger than a cat, and less fluffy, lol.


----------



## GillT (Jul 9, 2008)

Someone tell me to stop eating cookies and to move my backside and put dinner on!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 10, 2008)

STOP EATING COOKIES!







I'm boooooored. What a boring Summer. A broke one too



I haven't been this broke since I had no job back in High School.

My mom had to take my dog to the vet to day because his little anus was swelling up. Was an infection and had to put him to sleep to operate on his poor little behind. My poor baby



I haven't seen him all day... his ass probably hurts.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2008)

poor puppy, stop giving him Alli, you know that aint right, i kid i kid, lol


----------



## Ashley (Jul 10, 2008)

lol...who was the first to notice his anus swelling?


----------



## Karren (Jul 10, 2008)

Ya know when you read Ashleys post out of context it is pretty hillareous!! Hahaha

Breaking News..... I learned two complete worthless things at the theater tonight... Before Hancock...

1) Feb 1865 was the only month in recorded history to to not have a full moon.

And

2) the loudest movie in history was Close Encounters of the Thrid kind!!

Pretty worthless, huh?

So now we return you to the previous thought... Anal swelling???

Hahahahaha


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2008)

gee. I was thinking to myself this morning - I hope someone starts a thread about anal swelling. And I come online and what do I find??

Hope your doggie is better soon Cellers!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 10, 2008)

Lmao. mmkay, guys... very funny.





My mom or sister noticed it - I didn't see it but he's fine now.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2008)

Talking of animals, I was online yesterday night and the rabbit was running around my room... turn around, and he is sitting on the bedside table. He climbed on top of my traincase and then climbed up onto the bedside table, and was using it to run along to my bed! I was like.. what the!

fool animal!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that you all are so lucky to be outta highschool drama.

I'm always stuck right in the middle of it, and I'm starting to truely hate it.

but I know in about 6months or less some it's gunna be over with, it's pathetic though.

My "bestfriend" got upset with me because I'm suppose to know how she's going to react in certian situations. That i apparently placed her in, though the entire thing was more or less her idea, and I told her i didn't know how it was going to be, or where and she was willing to go. And I was suppose to create the plan, to get her out of it, but there was nothing i could do, and all the pressure was on me.

Both of us got home breathing, just fine and everything, and everybody said sorry for making her feel unfortable and unsafe, including myself.

It's redicious. I know the entire thing wasn't her fault, neither was it mine, both of us agreed to go along, and nobody can truely take the blame.

ugh. that kinda stuff irks me, like i could be sitting here mad at her as much as she is me, but it be stupid because i agreed right along with her.


----------



## TankGirl4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I Can't Sleep Rawr


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 11, 2008)

oh, I hate stuff like that Jess.

What else is new with you ?


----------



## TankGirl4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nothing much, working on my photography more and more. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you?


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been a lot better actually, like a ton.

but lately i feel like i just haven't felt happy in forever.

what about yourself?


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2008)

To be honest, it's the person that's full of drama - not really high school. Years later, I still see those same dramatic people I went to HS with, still acting dramatic. But yeah, I just notice mostly everyone has calmed down a lot more because they're too busy worrying about bills or feeding their babies to really get into the latest bs. And you're old enough to realize folks who are good for you as oppose to those who aren't (them drama-beezies). You should be enjoying your time there, Jess. You'll really miss it once you're out!

Anyways, I hope I get drunk tomorrow. I haven't been properly drunk since May, I think!? I'm going insane. I use to go out to the clubs consecutively since my Birthday in March until May every weekend. Gah. I miss that



pobre. Being broke is no fun. No bueno.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 11, 2008)

meh. Being drunk isn't fun. Hasn't been for ages. It's expensive, it takes a full day of the weekend to recover AND I wake up regretting stupid stuff I might have said. So yeah, couple of glasses of wine or one or two cocktails is my recent limit


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha, are you a light weight? I haven't had a hungover in ages, actually.

I have my usual drinks:

adios mother fu*cker is first because that's the drink that gets you buuuuzzzzzed like crazy and then a sweet drink is followed to keep that buzz going for some good hours either:

sex on the beach/fuzzy naval/amoratto sour.

No shots, no beer... I'd probably puke my brains out with that. Eckk.


----------



## Karren (Jul 12, 2008)

Funny.. My wife asked me what the date was.... And I imediatlly came back with the 12th.... Because I remembered what todays FOTD was dated... Lol


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 12, 2008)

i need sleep. hungover. lmao. yet, still MUTing


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 12, 2008)

I haven't had cocktails in agessss. Sex on the beach and Green Skittle cocktails are so nice. My last drink was a vodka and lemonade on Wednesday night haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 13, 2008)

laura, what's in a green skittles cocktail? sounds tasty!!!

I'm not a lightweight, but I have been limiting myself - I hate it when I only have two days off and one of them is spent feeling totally trashed because I went out and got wasted. It's such a complete waste of a day!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 13, 2008)

I've never drank before. haha. I've been told though I'd probably be a lightweight.

And yeah, she's a drama filled girl. She tried to talk it out with me, But i'm kicking this to curb, she's been causing this kind of drama so much in the past 2 years with me.

it's pathetic, and I'm getting a new friend. haha.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Jesska




I'll be your new friend!





And Rosie, you should try them they're yummy, its made up of taboo, vodka, some blue stuff which I believe is called blue curacao or something, orange juice and lemonade, it comes out a bright green color. I'm a major lightweight too, but I don't drink all that often, mainly because I never have the money


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 13, 2008)

sounds yummy, but I've never heard of taboo..

might have to google it, LOL.


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to love blue curacao in college .... If you drink a lot of it, you pee blue for a while!!! hahahaha


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha thanks for that Karren lmao.

Taboo:






I think you can get it in lots of colours...I've never had it on its own.


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2008)

. Guess you've either never had enough or you don't watch yourself pee? Roflma!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2008)

BUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

guess what ? i managed not to burn myself with the cupcakes (yay!) BUT i was washing my hands and the warm water decided to go hot in one second and i burnt my left hand. who looks ridiculous with a bandage now ? thank goodness for my parents having stocked on creams.

i don't know if it's because i splitted the stuff in cupcakes instead of a big cake, or the presence of banana in the recipe, but the cupcakes have a weird taste. they will probably end up in the garbage. the recipe was fine, so maybe it's the rice flour i used that didn't go well with the banana ? so frustrating, it was tasting good until i put the cupcakes in the oven.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm trying to join europlacement.com to see if they will give me a european internship. I'm trying to find out how much I have to pay though..

ETA - there is a free option, but the paid one sounds quite good. 30 euros. That's around 48 australian dollars. Hmm. I think I want more details from my university in regards to the internship before I commit that much money.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2008)

30 euros seems okay, it's the money we have to spend just to register for some masters. but definitely get more info from your uni.

yay ! one of my friends is treating me the sushi bar to celebrate her new job and first paycheck !


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

I was suppose to see my friend that I haven't seen in like, 3 years today but had no car to go over her house.

Well... my dad just started his new job in Frisco so he took the van.

Both my sisters started school today and mom took the other car.

My dad bought his own truck years ago supposely for work. Does he use it? Nope. It has some couple of thousand miles on it... a 3 year old car, mind you!

Mom is asking if I can ask for rides to school and work or take BART (subway). I'm getting irritated because we have 3 drivers... 3 good cars... yet I'm having to ask for rides and all this crap. They owe me a car for so long and my dad made some stupid ass choice for I dunno what reason to buy that truck and he doesn't even use it and he goes and my mom says it's his money, his luxury car. PFFT. WTF, why would you spend like 40k on something you don't use?

And I will be attending a new school that's farther away from me and she wants me to take the train to save on gas... that means I have to be dropped of on bart, wait... get to my destination wait for a bus to take me to school. Fuuuuck that. It's only a 15 min drive tops to my new school. Why do I want to waste perhaps an hour trying to get there? Makes sense... no!

I'm getting irrititated with them and the stupid cars. They make sure poor choices in picking suitable ones. Omg, I shouldve posted this in the rant forum but I don't feel like it. Haha.

and freakin youtube is not uploading my video... those skanks.


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Celly.



time for a drink?


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes. Lots. I need a nice cold drink... mmmm


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 26, 2008)

i need to go home, i'm sleepy now


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

hey ladies... what's happening?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm celebrating the fact i have internet on my computer, for now.

i am also pissed because, to save you boring details and childish rambling, nothing goes the way i want for my room, and the way things go, i'll be stuck with a yucky, nightmareish wallpaper. i was supposed to invite my best friend to visit the new apartment, but i'm just so disappointed i didn't call her back since.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, childish ramblings, Aude you're so funny





I hope it works out, I'm sure that in the end you will be happy with the new room! no ugly wallpaper!

Ugh, I have to print out my project plan today to take to my uni on-campus session... how silly is this - I have to be there at 7pm! which is too early to have dinner before hand, and kind of late to eat afterward (it will be at least 9:30 when we leave I'm guessing!) and to add to that, I had to change my work shift to do the morning shift otherwise I wouldn't get there in time!

hmph!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 28, 2008)

i would bring a tupperware full of healthy snacks, if that's possible.

lol, it's jsut i've found a pigment that might look very close compared to my too expensive paint (both are from the same brand), and as it's more concentrated than the other pigments at the DIY store, i would only need half of the tube, which means i would have some left for whatever i would want to do. and it's cheaper





but the DIY store is located in another mall, and although it is bigger (hence the fact their paint area is almost twice as big) my parents stick to their usual store.

so they make me choose something less expensive, which is already pissing me off because i really matured my decoration project, and when i find something cheaper, they make it sound like i'd have to buy it myself, which i refuse to do, it's not my fault we had to move, and i know, the apartment is old, it needs to be redecorated from head to toe, bla bla bla, but i was promised i could have anything i wanted, and all i wanted was two pots of greenish blue paint.

my mom asked me this afternoon if i still wanted to paint my room, honestly they are so not motivated, so discouraging, and all their no-no's disappointed me to the point i no longer feel at home, and if it's not my home and at 24 i cannot have a bedroom as i want it (is it really too much asking?), i prefer to keep my yucky yellow wallpapers, and my doors free closet.

the sarcastic self says here at least it won't cost them much if they're so driven by money.

(this is where i feel i'm being childish, why can't i just shut it up and paint my room despite what they have to say?).

my father originally was thinking of painting the bedrooms in winter, but i'm realistic : between my work and my night classes, and training on saturdays, i won't have time to pack my stuff, move them to my brother's room and help take off the wallpaper. not to mention my sensitive neck might catch a big cold or any other related illness.

see? seems like i've vented lol. oh well, i feel better now.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, aw Aude. My dad does renovations in our house constantly so there are times when I slept in the living room and all my personal belonging for the world to see for 2 weeks. It was crazy. Worth it though. My room looks better.

I just got a haircut



I like it, although I was trying to grow it out and I asked her to cut my dead ends... I must've had a lot cus it's a lot shorter then I had planed. It was long enough were my hair would get trapped between my armpits. Now, it's just right above it. I'm hoping it'll grow to my desired length by December, get another trim. Then on my bday in March - I'll have banging long hair


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, that's exactly what happened last time i got a haircut, it was cut way shorter than i was used to, whne i was thinking of growing it out. i suspect it's also because the girl cutting my hair (i was in a *training* school) was making mistakes and the teacher had to check her work more than for the other hairdressers.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2008)

back from disneyland. my backpack killed my shoudlers and the trains are a nightmare (ha! i sort of had to cross Paris entirely from west to east, what was i expecting ?). i also have a headache.

but it was great


----------

